# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Απόλλων (1952) [Apollon, Lisieux]

## Apostolos

Ένα πλοίο που δέν γνώρισα, αλλά η μορφή του μου προξενεί φοβερά συναισθήματα... Το Απόλλων αρχικά πλοιοκτησίας Νομικού και αργότερα των Αδελφών Αγαπητού. Το ταχύτερο πλοίο στο Αιγαίο (22 κόμβους) ταχύτητα που τα περισσότερα πλοία σήμερα θα ζήλευαν... Περιμένω απο τους παλαιώτερους τις εμπειρίες τους. Σας παραθέτω μία φώτο του πλοίου απο τον Γιώργο Γεωργίου που ευγενώς παραχώρησε σε όλους μας. 
APOLLON 01 PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977.jpg

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/lisieux_1952.htm

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πολυ καλη η φωτο! Μονο που το καραβι ειναι του 1952!! Το γραφει και στο link που εβαλες!! Που γυρναει το μυαλο σου????

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρεις που.... Διορθώνω το μέγα λάθος!

----------


## xara

Ωραίο καράβι πράγματι. Τα καλοκαίρια, "χτύπαγε" πρωτόκολο, ίσως και αρκετά παραπάνω, αφου, μή βρίσκοντας καρέκλα να καθίσουμε, καθόμασταν μέσα στις βάρκες (σωσίβιες λέμβους) του!
"Αντίπαλοί" του τα ΝΑΙΑΣ & ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ... :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tα οποια πρεπει να τα περναγε σαν σταματημενα?? Λογω της αρκετα καλης ταχυτητας που ειχε??

----------


## nautikos

Θυμαται μηπως κανεις αν το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ειχε κλασσικα κουβερτωμενα καταστρωματα? Το ρεμεντζο της πλωρης και της πρυμνης ηταν και αυτο? Αν οχι τι χρωματισμο ειχε αυτο και τα ντεκ πανω απο το κυριως?

----------


## jps

> Θυμαται μηπως κανεις αν το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ειχε κλασσικα κουβερτωμενα καταστρωματα? Το ρεμεντζο της πλωρης και της πρυμνης ηταν και αυτο? Αν οχι τι χρωματισμο ειχε αυτο και τα ντεκ πανω απο το κυριως?


  Κουβερτωμένα. Τα είχα πλύνει πολλές φορές !!!!!

----------


## Leo

Απόλλωνας!! το highspeed της εποχής του. Το θυμάμαι σε δρομολόγιο Σύρος Πάρος Νάξος στην αρχή και Σύρος Τήνος Μύκονος μετά. Πάντα με τον σταυρό του Νομικού. Αργότερα έκαναν εναλλάξ με το Αγαπητός Ι
δρομολόγια Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο ο ένας και κατευθείαν Τήνο Μύκονο ό άλλος. Ομηρικές κόντρες ποιός θα φθάσει πρώτος στον Πειραιά. 'Ετυχα
σε μια τέτοια στην γέφυρα του Απόλλωνα να είναι με τα ραντάρια αναμένα και να μετράνε. Στον πόντο απο τον κάβο της Τζιάς, τον Πάτροκλο και φυσικά μέσα απο τις φλέβες. Σύρος - Πειραιάς ώρες 4 ακριβώς απο φανάρι σε φανάρι. Εχω περάσει ατελείωτες ώρες να χαζεύω τις μανούβρες του στην Σύρο. Να ακούω τα όρντινα του καπετάνιου live και να βλέπω την προπέλλα να ξεκινάει να γυρίζει. Στο ταξίδεμα ήταν καλό αλλά θορυβώδες στη κακοκαιρία γιατί λόγω της ταχύτητας, αλλά και της κατασκευής της πλώρης του, είχε κανείς  τηνν αίσθηση σε μια βουτιά ότι βρήκε σε βράχια και (ξε)σχίστηκε.... :Surprised: . Ένας απο τους λόγους πάντως που πήγα στην θάλασσα ήταν και ο Απόλλωνας. Από τα πρώτα πλοία της γραμμής που έιχε πλοιοσυνδό... και μάλιστα ...ωραίααααααααα! Ηταν γρήγορο και στην μανούβρα....... με μια απίστευτα επιβλητική σφυρίχτρα...ανατριχίλα!!!:grin:

----------


## nautikos

Μια ερωτηση στις ''παλιες καραβανες''  :Smile:  Leo, jps κτλ. Ο Απολλωνας ειχε μηπως στις βαρδιολες του κονσολα με χειριστηρια αλλα και κανονικο τιμονι?

----------


## Leo

Thanks for the compliments  :Razz:  nautikos  :Smile: . Τιμόνι κανονικό σίγουρα όχι. Χειρστήρια νομίζω ναι...

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικά όμως θα είχε κάτι τέτοιο ε?

----------


## nautikos

Ειναι γεγονος οτι το ονομα Απολλων ειναι κατα καιρους συνυφασμενο με βαπορες. Ενα απο αυτους, τον θρυλικο Απολλωνα το ''μαγουλα'' θελησα με τη βοηθεια της τεχνολογιας να τον κανω να πλευσει και παλι. Ενα πλοιο το οποιο ποτε δεν ειδα απο κοντα, αλλα παντα μου αρεσε μεσα απο τις φωτο και τις ιστοριες που ακουγα για αυτο. Ετσι λοιπον μετα απο παρα πολλες ωρες δουλειας καταφερα να φτασω στο παρακατω επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Αρκετα δυσκολη η σχεδιαση του μιας και οι φωτο που ειχα στη διαθεση μου ελαχιστες και κακης ποιοτητας. Απο τα δε καταστρωματα κτλ καμια, ενω οι εγχρωμες 2-3 μονο. Απολαυστε το λοιπον να πλευει ολοταχως!

Image00001.jpg
Φοβερες γραμμες, φοβερο σκαρι. Ο λογος για το παρατσουκλι ''μαγουλας'' εμφανης!

Image00002.jpg
Να και μια αεροφωτογραφια!

Image00003.jpg
Οταν τα ποσταλια καποτε ειχαν στρογγυλες πρυμνες...

Image00004.jpg
Με 20 μοιρες πηδαλιο δεξια!

Image00006.jpg
Καθρεπτης ποσταλιου της παλιας σχεδιαστικης σχολης που εχει περασει ανεπιστρεπτει.

----------


## nautikos

Image00005.jpg
Λεπτομερια της ΔΕ βαρδιολας. Εχω κανει τον τηλεγραφο και τους δεικτες RPM των μηχανων να λειτουργουν. Δεν ξερω καν αν ειχε τηλεγραφο μηχανης αυτου του τυπου, αλλα τουλαχιστον του παει...

----------


## Kalloni

Φανταστικο απλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Συγχαρητήρια, εκπληκτική δουλειά!

----------


## Apostolos

Ευγε!!!! Αλήθεια τη μπορού είχε??? Ατμού??

----------


## Leo

Μπουρού είχε, ακουστικά επιβλιτική σαν της Πηνελόπης Α και διπλή. Ατμού είχε ο Αγαπητός Ι. Με την ευκαιρία ναυτικέ.... ζωγράφισες πάλι... Συγχαρητήρια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αφού συγχαρώ και εγώ τον Ναυτικό για την καταπληκτική του δουλειά, να παραθέσω μία φωτογραφία από ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο. Πρόκειται για το βιβλίο "Crossing the Channel - A review of post-war Continental ferry services" (Εκδόσεις: Maritime Heritage), στο οποίο περιέχονται εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες πολλών πλοίων που αργότερα κατέβηκαν στην Ελλάδα.
Ανάμεσα σε αυτά υπάρχει και μία φωτογραφία από τον Πειραιά του 1970, στην οποία διακρίνονται ο Απόλλωνας (πρώην "Lisieux"), το "Λητώ" (πρώην "Arromanches") και το "Οία" (πρώην "Queen of the Channel").

Το Απόλλων.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα τους λογια, τα οποια εχουν μεγαλη σημασια για μενα και μου δινουν κουραγιο για νεες κατασκευες!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kατσε, κοτζαμ ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ δεν το ειδες? Το γραφει κιολα στην πρυμη... Παντως, ο Απολλων φαινεται πιο μεγαλος απο την Λητω... Για το ΟΙΑ, ας μη σχολιασω....

----------


## nautikos

Οριστε ενα μικρο video με τον *Απολλωνα* να πλεει και παλι στην εικονικη θαλασσα του υπολογιστη μου...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGuI9ld_-K4

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια όμορφη φωτο του Απολλων ως Lisieux, παρέα με το Arromanches μετέπειτα Λητώ.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp/photo/99296

----------


## Rocinante

θυματε κανεις που ηταν οι καμπινες; Στα μεσα του 70 ειχα ταξιδεψει. Τον προηγουμενο χρονο ειχαμε παει στην Τηνο με το Ναιας και επειδη ημουν πιτσιρικι περναμε καμπινα. Οι καμπινες του Ναιας ηταν φανταστικες αλλα σκεφτηκαν οι δικοι μου εκεινη τη χρονια να παμε με τον θρυλο. ΦΡΙΚΗ!!! Θυμαμε που τριζανε ολα. Νομιζω οτι ηταν κατω . Παντως ηταν ενα πλοιο που οταν εμπαινε στο λιμανι της τηνου σταματαγαν ολοι να το δουν λες και το εβλεπαν πρωτη φορα. Ηταν το τελευταιο μου ταξιδι απο Πειραια για το νησι. Μαθαμε οτι ενα καινουριο πλοιο θα εφευγε απο Ραφηνα για να παει πιο γρηγορα. Χρυση αμμος το ελεγαν λεει...

----------


## Coral

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ,

Υπαρχει περίπτωση να βρώ τον καταπληκτικό Απολλωνα για το Virtual Sailor ?  
Αν οχι και παλι μπράβο για την δημιουργία !

Coral

SAIL SAFELY

----------


## nautikos

> θυματε κανεις που ηταν οι καμπινες;


Οι καμπινες των επιβατων βρισκοταν στο κυριος καταστρωμα, μεταξυ του πλωριου σαλονιου Α' θεσης και του πρυμνιου Β' θεσης. Πισω ακριβως απο το πρωτο σαλονι βρισκοταν οι καμπινες Α' θεσης και μπροστα απο το δευτερο οι καμπινες της Β' θεσης. Παντως δεν ητακ και παρα πολλες.

----------


## esperos

Και  οι  εμπειρίες  μου  και  αναμνήσεις  άπό  το  1967.



APOLLON NOMIKOS.jpg

----------


## polykas

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία.Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι.Τι χρονολογία είναι τραβηγμένη;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αν δεν κανω λαθος, δεξια στην φωτο ειναι τα Ερως-Αφροδιτη-Αδωνις, που ηρθαν καπου στο 1965-1966. Ο Απολλωνας εγινε Αγαπητος το 1977. Καπου εκει μεσα πρεπει να ειναι....

----------


## karystos

Στα πρώτα του χρόνια ως LISIEUX.

LISIEUX.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Βραδυνο ταξιδακι με το ''μαγουλα''... :Very Happy: 

apol36.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχο Ναυτικε. Απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια. Σχεδον ολα τα εχεις φτιαξει. Να σε καλα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εκτος απο ΕΝΑ που ειναι στο Ναυπηγειο ακομα...Ναυτικε ακους;Το περιμενουμε με τεραστια λαχταρα...

----------


## Rocinante

Αααα εγω δεν τον πιεζω. Ειδες τι ειπα "σχεδον" . Ασε μην μας θυμωσει και μεινουμε με την αγωνια :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> Εκτος απο ΕΝΑ που ειναι στο Ναυπηγειο ακομα...Ναυτικε ακους;Το περιμενουμε με τεραστια λαχταρα...


Φιλε Νιονιο, το ΕΝΑ δυστυχως ακομα βρισκεται στο σταδιο των συμβολαιων, ουτε η τροπιδα δεν τοποθετηθηκε ακομα για να καταλαβεις...(ποιος τον ακουει τωρα το Νιονιο, κατσαδα θα φαω... :Very Happy: ). Βεβαια υπαρχει λογος ιερος, στη ναυπηγικη κλινη βρισκεται αλλο ιστορικοτατο βαπορι της ακτοπλοιας που το ονομα του ειναι Κ... :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν πειραζει,οπου να 'ναι πεφτουν οι υπογραφες.Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε.Καποτε θα δουμε το κατανα να σκιζει το virtual κυμα...Ποιο ειναι στη ναυπηγικη κλινη τωρα;Κανενα απο τα πανεμορφα Ιταλικα των επανορθωσεων υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να φτιαξεις;

(Συγνωμη για τα off topic αλλα δεν εχουμε θεμα για virtual sailor αν δεν κανω λαθος)

----------


## akistain

Ο ΑΠΟΛΩΝΑΣ ΤΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ 22 ΚΝΤ.
ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΑ ...ΑΛΗΘΕΥΕΙ ?
ΑΤΜΟΣΤΡΟΒΙΛΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Φυσικα και αληθευει! Το 1952 πιστευω ηταν καπως σπανιο να υπαρχει πλοιο με ντηζελ μηχανες! Φυσικα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις!! Ειχα ακουσει οτι πηγαινε και παραπανω απο 22 βασικα...

----------


## akistain

ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟΠΡΟΠΕΛΟ ?

----------


## esperos

Όχι,  διπρόπελο!

----------


## polykas

Απίστευτο διπρόπελο?Μήπως Έσπερε στο καταπληκτικό σου αρχείο υπάρχει καμμία φωτό να το δούμε;¶σχετο.Το Ναιάς ήταν μονοπρόπελο;

----------


## esperos

Και  αυτό  διπρόπελο!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Oλα διπροπελα ηταν! Στο Fakta λεει οτι ειχαν δυο μηχανες! Πως σου εκατσε οτι ηταν μονοπροπελα??

----------


## akistain

ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ -ΛΕΒΗΤΩΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ?
ΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΑΔΙΚΑ?
ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΠΟΛΟΝΑΣ ΕΚΑΙΓΕ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΑ , ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ .

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του με τα σινιάλα των Αγαπητών!!
Στη Σύρο το 1979 φωτογραφημένο απο τον κ.Ανδριανό Φράγκο...
Αφιερωμένη στον Leo και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16549

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Στον Πειραιά. Γνωρίσει κανείς τα πλοία από αριστερά του;

apollon.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

JUPITER (Ηπειρωτικη) STELLA MARIS II (Sun Line). Το αλλο ας βοηθησει καποιος αλλος... Εγω δεν...!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> JUPITER (Ηπειρωτικη) STELLA MARIS II (Sun Line). Το αλλο ας βοηθησει καποιος αλλος... Εγω δεν...!


Ευχαριστώ Finn. Ιδού και άλλη μία (πηγή, φωτογραφείο στην Τήνο)

apollon.jpg :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ένα τελευταίο screenshot για σήμερα, και πάλι από άγνωστη σε εμένα ελληνική ταινία. Ο Απόλλωνας να μπαίνει στη Μύκονο, με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού.

apollon2.jpg

----------


## esperos

> JUPITER (Ηπειρωτικη) STELLA MARIS II (Sun Line). Το αλλο ας βοηθησει καποιος αλλος... Εγω δεν...!


ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ  πρώην  ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Thanks Linz! To μυαλο μου δεν πηγαινε εκει με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!

----------


## karystos

Στοιχεία για τις μηχανές του LISIEUX / ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 
Machinery : Two sets Parsons SR geared turbines
Boilers : Two oil-fired w/t FCM 47/60 426 lb/sq in
Power : 22.000 shp
Speed : 24 kts (22,5 kts on one boiler) 
Ο πλοίαρχος Μανώλης Παπαγγελής, που το έφερε από την Αγγλία, αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά : 
"Όταν μπαίναμε στη Μεσόγειο λάβαμε εντολή από το γραφείο να ανάψουμε και τους δύο λέβητες για να δούμε τι ταχύτητα έπιανε. Πράγματι τους ανάψαμε και πιάσαμε 26,2 μίλια. Περνώντας από το Γιβραλτάρ μας έπιασε ο παράκτιος και μας έστειλε το ακόλουθο μήνυμα :  
"Παρακαλούμε να μας πληροφορήσετε το όνομα του πλοίου σας και στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ποιάς χώρας ανήκετε." 
Επειδή με την ταχύτητα αυτή και καθώς τα σαλόνια ήταν σβηστά δεν μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι ημασταν επιβατικό πλοίο. Του απάντησα : 
"Δεν είμεθα πολεμικόν πλοίον. Είμεθα το ελληνικόν επιβατικόν ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ"

----------


## karystos

Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ περνάει ανάμεσα στις Φλέβες και τη στεριά σε μια πρωινή αναχώρηση του 1977 για Τήνο-Μύκονο με τα σινιάλα των Αφων Αγαπητού. 
Φωτογραφία : Ambrose Greenway 
apollon 1977.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στοιχεία για τις μηχανές του LISIEUX / ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 
> Machinery : Two sets Parsons SR geared turbines
> Boilers : Two oil-fired w/t FCM 47/60 426 lb/sq in
> Power : 22.000 shp
> Speed : 24 kts (22,5 kts on one boiler) 
> Ο πλοίαρχος Μανώλης Παπαγγελής, που το έφερε από την Αγγλία, αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά : 
> "Όταν μπαίναμε στη Μεσόγειο λάβαμε εντολή από το γραφείο να ανάψουμε και τους δύο λέβητες για να δούμε τι ταχύτητα έπιανε. Πράγματι τους ανάψαμε και πιάσαμε 26,2 μίλια. Περνώντας από το Γιβραλτάρ μας έπιασε ο παράκτιος και μας έστειλε το ακόλουθο μήνυμα :  
> "Παρακαλούμε να μας πληροφορήσετε το όνομα του πλοίου σας και στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ποιάς χώρας ανήκετε." 
> Επειδή με την ταχύτητα αυτή και καθώς τα σαλόνια ήταν σβηστά δεν μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι ημασταν επιβατικό πλοίο. Του απάντησα : 
> "Δεν είμεθα πολεμικόν πλοίον. Είμεθα το ελληνικόν επιβατικόν ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ"


Το θυμαμαι αυτο! Ηταν σε καποιο παλιο τευχος του Εφοπλιστη!! Ευτυχως που τοτε διαβαζαμε και για αυτα... Τωρα μονο για τα νεοτευκτα εχει...

----------


## Ellinis

Στιγμιότυπο από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία, γύρω στο 1969, ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ δεμένος στο Κερατσίνι.
ξέρουμε αν ο μικρός καταπελτής που είχε στα πλαϊνά της πρύμνης οδηγούσε σε κάποιο μικρό γκαράζ;

apollon 52 at keratsini.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ πρώην ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ.


 
Ποιός Καραϊσκάκης; Από τα τετράδυμα; Μπράβο! Καθόλου αναγνωρίσιμο, από εμένα τουλάχιστον.  Thanks και πάλι! :Wink:

----------


## esperos

¶ντε  Καλό  Ταξίδι  από  το  πρωί  για  Τήνο - Μύκονο.

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aριστερα απο την πρυμη, διακρινω Aquarius ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα είναι το Aquarius, δεξιά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιό είναι. Μήπως το Sol Phryne;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απολλων στην τηνο 15 αυγουστο επι πλοιοκτησιας νομικου φυσικα!Μιας εταιρειας που τιμησε Το βαπορι και δεν το ειχε για σκουπιδι!

apollo.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Επι Αγαπητου, δεν εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα. Ομως, μην ξεχνας οτι αλλο να ειναι κατι 14 χρονων (οταν αγοραστηκε απο Νομικο), και αλλο να ειναι 25 ή 30. Παντως, μου ειχε πει ενας καπετανιος (επι Αγαπητου), οτι ειχε πολλα σαπια στην πλωρη. O Απολλωνας ειχε παροπλιστει μετα απο μια στουκα στην Τηνο (?), η λόγω αλλου μηχανικου προβληματος?

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό που είχα ακούσει εγώ ήταν για τις μηχανές του, αλλά χωρίς να ξέρω αν είχαν προβλήματα ή αν ήταν και θέμα υπερβολικής κατανάλωσης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θεμα με το πλοιο ειναι οτι ηταν κατι σαν high speed εποχης που το ειχε ισως η καλυτερη εταιρεια της εποχης του!Μιλαμε για το πρωτο ΗΜΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ της τηνομυκονιας, οταν ηθελες ολοκληρη μερα με τα πλοια του τοτε,ακομα το θυμουνται και το αναπολουν.Το πρωτο πλοιο με πλοισυνοδους, ανακοινωσεις,μουσικη απο τα μεγαφωνα, συντηρηση σχολαστικη, τροφοδοσια με σημασια στο παραμικρο.Υπηρχε μαλιστα επι νομικου βεβαια και ενα τολμηρο σχεδιο για αλλη πλωρη και ενα κομματι στη μεση που θα του εδινε 10 μετρα!Ολα αυτα δεν εγιναν γιατι ο νομικος ηταν σε φαση υποχωρισης και η τοτε ενεργιακη κριση στα πανω της ετσι λοιπον το πλοιο κατεληξε στην εταιρεια που το ξεζουμισε χωρις ιχνος συντηρησης στη λαμαρινα στις σωληνωσεις στα ξυλα και παντου στο τελος ταξιδευε μονο το καλοκαιρι μεχρι το 1980 αν και θα μπορουσε να ταξιδευει μεχρι το 1987.Υπαρχουν και αλλοι forumιστες που γνωριζουν πιο πολλα απο εμενα και θα τους παρακαλουσα να εγραφαν κατι γιατι το πλοιο αυτο ηταν Η επανασταση της εποχης.Σας δειχνω και μια σπανια cart postal του Γ.Κωβαιου που μου την εχει παραχωρισει.

apollon.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στον Πειραιά. Γνωρίσει κανείς τα πλοία από αριστερά του;
> 
> 
> 
> apollon.jpg


Esperos, γιατί εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ που φαίνεται αριστερά του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ αλλά ένα από τα δίδυμα DALMACIA ή ISTRA της Jadrolinja? Φαίνεται και το κόκκινο αστέρι στην τσιμινιέρα και η κλασσική γέφυρα που έχουν τα δίδυμα.

----------


## esperos

> Esperos, γιατί εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ που φαίνεται αριστερά του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ αλλά ένα από τα δίδυμα DALMACIA ή ISTRA της Jadrolinja? Φαίνεται και το κόκκινο αστέρι στην τσιμινιέρα και η κλασσική γέφυρα που έχουν τα δίδυμα.


Αγαπητέ  TSS ANNA MARIA,  να  με  συγχωρείς  που  άργησα  να  σου  απαντήσω  γιατί  έπρεπε  να  εκτυπώσω  τις  παρακάτω  φωτογραφίες,  που  μόνο  σήμερα  μπόρεσα,  ελπίζοντας  μέσω  αυτών  να  σε  διαβεβαιώσω  ότι  το  εν  προκειμένω  πλοίο  είναι  όντως  το  ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ0001.jpg

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ0002.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο esperos. Στις φωτογραφίες που κατέβασες φαίνεται καθαρά το σουλούπι του ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη ,μια καρτ ποσταλ του apollon του φιλου συλλεκτη και συντομα μελους του naytilia gr Γ. Κωβαιου.Να πουμε οτι το apollon τα πρωτα δυο χρονια εκτελουσε το δρομολογιο συρο παρο ναξο

new negatives (20).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν σήμερα το Απόλλων στο καταπληκτικό βίντεο που ακολουθεί...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YN2W...eature=related

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δωρο στους φιλους του απολλων δουλεια απο ενα παρα πολυ φανατικο του πλοιου,δεν ειμαι εγω!

001.jpg

002.jpg

003.jpg

004.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Δωρο στους φιλους του απολλων δουλεια απο ενα παρα πολυ φανατικο του πλοιου,δεν ειμαι εγω!


Απο βιβλιο ειναι?? Ωραιες φωτο εχει. Αυτες με το σημα Αγαπητων, original ειναι, ή κλασσικο φωτοσοπαρισμα εποχης?

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Δωρο στους φιλους του απολλων δουλεια απο ενα παρα πολυ φανατικο του πλοιου,δεν ειμαι εγω!


Αυτό το βαπόρι έχει το χαρακτηριστικό «σκίσιμο» στα "μάγουλα" της πλώρης του. Αυτή η πλώρη έχει μια μοναδικότητα. Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλού…

(Δεν ξέρω εαν είναι σωστός ο όρος "μάγουλα πλώρης"- οι ναυτικοί του site ας γνωματεύσουν)  :Confused:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι φωτο επι αγαπητων ειναι γνησιες αλλα τονιστηκαν λιγο τα χρωματα λογω παλαιοτητας!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Οι φωτο επι αγαπητων ειναι γνησιες αλλα τονιστηκαν λιγο τα χρωματα λογω παλαιοτητας!


OK!!! Τhanks για την απαντηση!!

----------


## karystos

Το παρατσούκλι του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ ήταν "Μαγουλάς" λόγω πλώρης.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Μια μάλλον αδιάφορη φωτο από πλευράς ποιότητας, αλλά και θέσης του πλοίου, σε σχέση με άλλες που έχουν δημοσιευθεί. Απλά, δείτε την και προσπεράστε την… 


apollon.jpg


Πηγή: ¶γνωστο φωτογραφείο στην Τήνο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κάθε φωτογραφία με τον "Απόλλωνα" είναι ξεχωριστή.
Πόσο, μάλλον, η συγκεκριμένη.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι απο το γνωστο φωτογραφο της τηνου που εχει ξεπατικωσει παρα πολλες φωτο!Πραγμα το οποιο θελει κουβεντα.Στη φωτο βλεπουμε το tss apollon στη χαβρη μετα το περας της μετασκευης που εγινε εκει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πλησιάζοντας την Τήνο, το Απόλλων, τον Ιούλιο του 1976.

apollon.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Eυχαριστούμε πολύ καλό φίλο *T.S.S. APOLLON* γι' αυτήν την τόσο ασυνήθιστη και όμορφη φωτογραφία.
Σε καλωσορίζουμε θερμά στο forum και σου αφιερώνουμε την παρακάτω καταχώρηση που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* του 1966.

_Το Νέον DAY SHIP_ 

TSS APOLLON.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να προσθεσω οτι μετα ολους τους φιλους που ασχολουνται με τα ιστορικα θεματα roi baudoin, ellinis, esperos κτλ προστεθηκε στην παρεα και ο παλαιος καλος φιλος tss apollon ο οποιος ειναι γνωστος για το βαθος των γνωσεων του στα ιστορικα θεματα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους φίλους Βen Bruce και Roi Baudoin για τα καλά τους λόγια! Και τους αφιερώνω τη φωτογραφία του Απόλλωνα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ.

apollon 10x15B.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο που δειχνει και τα επιπεδα συντηρησης της θηραικης ατμοπλοιας στα πλοια της,καλυμα στο φουγαρο!

----------


## Naias II

Σπέσιαλ φωτο  :Cool:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους φίλους Βen Bruce και Roi Baudoin για τα καλά τους λόγια! Και τους αφιερώνω τη φωτογραφία του Απόλλωνα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ.


Moνο του Απολλωνα?? Και της Μιμικας, και του Μινως-Φαιστος-Σοφια (οποιο ειναι στο βαθος), του Πορτοκαλη Ηλιου και ολων των υπολοιπων (που δεν αναγνωριζω!!)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φίλε finnpartner, επειδή βρισκόμαστε στη σελίδα του Απόλλωνα, πρώτο πλάνο στη φωτό είναι πάλι ο Απόλλωνας, αγαπημένο μου πλοίο είναι και πάλι ο Απόλλωνας, θέλω να μου συγχωρέσετε αυτή τη μεροληπτική μεταχείρηση εις βάρος των υπολοίπων, όμως επειδή δε θέλω να τα βλέπω παραπονεμένα, στις δικές τους σελίδες όταν κάνω την επίσκεψή μου, θα έρθει και η σειρά τους. Λίγη υπομονή έπεται συνέχεια...
(Στο βάθος είναι το Φαιστός)

Το T.S.S. Lisieux σε καρτποσταλ εποχής.

lisieux.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τo Τ.S.S. Aπόλλων να ξεκινά από τη Γαλλία όμορφο και πανέτοιμο για το ταξίδι που θα το φέρει κοντά μας, προσέξτε στον καθρέφτη του πλοίου, τα παράθυρα είναι κλειστά.Στις 4 Μαϊου του 1966 έφτασε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 
Αφιερωμένη στον Ben Bruce, που τόσο του αρέσει το πλοίο αυτό!

apollon  0020.jpg
Πηγή: περιοδικό ΑΡΓΩ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους φίλους Βen Bruce και Roi Baudoin για τα καλά τους λόγια! Και τους αφιερώνω τη φωτογραφία του Απόλλωνα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ.
> 
> apollon 10x15B.jpg


Να σημειωσουμε και τα υπολοιπα πλοια στη μοναδικη αυτη φωτο του λιμανιου του πειραια και εχουμε πρωτο πλανο ο TSS APOLLON στη συνεχεια ο πορτοκαλης ηλιος, νεραιδα, αγιος νεκταριος του κ.λατση, αγ διονυσιος, μια παντοφλα που δεν ειναι αναγνωρισιμη ,μιμικα και φαιστος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Να σημειωσουμε και τα υπολοιπα πλοια στη μοναδικη αυτη φωτο του λιμανιου του πειραια και εχουμε πρωτο πλανο ο TSS APOLLON στη συνεχεια ο πορτοκαλης ηλιος, νεραιδα, αγιος νεκταριος του κ.λατση, αγ διονυσιος, μια παντοφλα που δεν ειναι αναγνωρισιμη ,μιμικα και φαιστος


φιλε BEN BRUCE η παντοφλα διπλα στο Αγ. Διονυσιος ειναι το Γεωργιος Διογος .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γεωργιος Διογος ειναι το οδυσσεας που υπηρχε μεχρι το 2000 στον αργοσαρωνικο.Ειναι απιστευτη η μεταμορφωση

----------


## aegina

To ploio dipla ston PORTOKALI einai to AVRA kai oxi to NERAIDA :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στη φωτο φαινεται ξεκεθαρα οτι το φουγαρο που ειναι πισω απο τον πορτοκαλη ηλιο εχει περσιδες εξαερισμου και τετοιο πραγμα ειχε το νεραιδα.Το αυρα ειχε περσιδες?Απλως ρωταω για να δουμε ποιο ειναι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Στη φωτο φαινεται ξεκεθαρα οτι το φουγαρο που ειναι πισω απο τον πορτοκαλη ηλιο εχει περσιδες εξαερισμου και τετοιο πραγμα ειχε το νεραιδα.Το αυρα ειχε περσιδες?Απλως ρωταω για να δουμε ποιο ειναι


To πλοιο στα δεξια του Πορτοκαλη Ηλιου που βλεπουμε μονο το φουγαρο  του, ειναι το Νεραιδα .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τήνος 15 Αυγούστου 1968, το T.S.S. Απόλλων σημαιοστολισμένο και γιορτινό χαιρετίζει την άφιξη της θαυματουργής εικόνας της Μεγαλόχαρης, με τη βραχνή φωνή του (μπουρού)...Μοναδικές στιγμές συγκίνησης και θρησκευτικής κατάνυξης...

apollon_thnos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  Απόλλων σε μία κατάπλωρη φωτογραφία το 1976 στο λιμάνι της Τήνου._

Apollon at Tinos 1976.tif.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τήνος 14 Αυγούστου 1973. Το Απόλλων στο λιμάνι...

apollon 14 ayg 1973.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα, αυτά που μας προσφέρεις, καλέ μου φίλε Απόλλων.Είσαι καταπληκτικός._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σαν και σήμερα πρίν από 43 χρόνια το *Απόλλων* έκανε τον πρώτο του κατάπλου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά προερχόμενο από την Γαλλία. Και στη γέφυρα καπετάνιος του ο Εμμ. Παπαγγελής. Ήταν Τεταρτη 4 Μαϊου του 1966...
Χαρισμένο στους φίλους Polykas, Roi Baudoin, Rocinante και Ben Bruce.
H φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ.

APOLLON.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Καποια στιγμη νομιζα πως οτι ειχαμε να δουμε απο καποια αγαπημενα πλοια το ειχαμε δει. Βλεπω πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν τον TSS APOLLON που εχουν ακομα καποια πραγματα που εμενα τουλαχιστον μπορουν να με συγκινησουν.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Naias II

> Σαν και σήμερα πρίν από 43 χρόνια το *Απόλλων* έκανε τον πρώτο του κατάπλου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά προερχόμενο από την Γαλλία. Και στη γέφυρα καπετάνιος του ο Εμμ. Παπαγγελής. Ήταν Τεταρτη   4 Μαϊου του 1966...
> Χαρισμένο στους φίλους Polykas, Roi Baudoin, Rocinante και Ben Bruce.
> H φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ.


Φίλε Apollon όπως πάντα μας εκπλήσεις. Σκέφτομαι πόσα έχουν να δουν ακόμα τα μάτια μας....... :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε Apollon όπως πάντα μας εκπλήσεις. Σκέφτομαι πόσα έχουν να δουν ακόμα τα μάτια μας.......


Φιλε Naias II εαν σας αρεσουν, υπαρχουν ακομη αρκετα.....

----------


## akistain

ΤSS APOLON  ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ .
ΕΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ .
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΙΧ
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ - ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ?
ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΠΗΚΕ .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΤSS APOLON ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ .
> ΕΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ .
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΙΧ
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ - ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ?
> ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΠΗΚΕ .


Φιλε Akistain δυστυχως φωτο απο τους εσωτερικους χωρους του Απολλωνα δεν εχω, ηταν παντως πλοιο με φοβερη αεροδυναμικη ναυπηγικη γραμμη και μοναδικη πλωρη. Και απο ταχυτητα? Ουδεν σχολιον.

----------


## akistain

ΟΚ .
ΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΙΧΝΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ .
 ΤΟ HIGH SPEED ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΟΚ .
> ΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΙΧΝΕ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ .
> ΤΟ HIGH SPEED ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ


Φιλε akistain Eρχομενο το Απολλων απο την Γαλλια προς την Πατριδα μας, δοκιμαστικα ανοιξε και το δευτερο καζανι παραγωγης ατμου και ανεπτυξε ταχυτητα 28,5 μιλιων. Με ενα καζανι ανεπτυσε ταχυτητα 22,5 μιλιων. Η υψηλη ταχυτητα ομως ειχε σαν τιμημα την μεγαλη καταναλωση καυσιμων. Οπως ανεφερες και εσυ HIGH SPEED Της εποχης του.

----------


## xaloba

Καλα ο Απολλωνας ηταν κρισκραφτ τοτε!Φοβερο πλοιο και ιστορικο.Βρηκα στο youtube ενα βιντεακι του Απολλωνα που λογικα πρεπει να ειναι απο το virtual sailor.Πολυ καλο!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGuI9ld_-K4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλα ο Απολλωνας ηταν κρισκραφτ τοτε!Φοβερο πλοιο και ιστορικο.Βρηκα στο youtube ενα βιντεακι του Απολλωνα που λογικα πρεπει να ειναι απο το virtual sailor.Πολυ καλο!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGuI9ld_-K4


Φιλε xaloba οταν εβλεπα το Απολλων καταπλωρα μου θυμιζε η πλωρη του αυτο που ανεφερες, κρισκραφτ! Οσο για το βιντεακι...Αναμνησεις απο το ομορφο πλοιο. Το βιντεακι ειναι ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Μιας που δεν ποστάρω πολύ τώρα τελευταία ας κάνω μια απόπειρα :Very Happy: 
Φυσικά δεν συγκρίνεται με αυτά που έχετε ποστάρει εσείς παραπάνω αλλά η προσπάθεια μετράει :Razz: !! Για όλο το φόρουμ μα πάνω απ' όλα για τους λάτρεις των παλιών καλών καραβιών Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ!!! Πηγή ένας συμπατριώτης!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πηγη ο γνωστος συμπατριωτης ο οποιος εχει αντιγραψει παρα πολλες φωτο ομως! :Mad:

----------


## φανούλα

Με συγχωρείς Ben δεν το ξερα!!! Δεν θα ξαναγίνει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Με συγχωρείς Ben δεν το ξερα!!! Δεν θα ξαναγίνει.


 Φανουλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, οτι καλο βρισκεις σχετικα με τον Απολλωνα ,  για εμας ειναι ευχαριστο και καλοδεχουμενο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και εγω δεν λεω να μην ανεβαζεις αλλα απλως το αναφεραμε!

----------


## φανούλα

Οκ παιδιά δεν παρεξηγήθηκα απλά δε μ' άρεσε που ενώ υπήρχε την ξανανέβασα. ¶ντε και καλή εβδομάδα να 'χουμε :Razz:

----------


## gtogias

> Φανουλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, οτι καλο βρισκεις σχετικα με τον Απολλωνα , για εμας ειναι ευχαριστο και καλοδεχουμενο!


 
Μεγάλο θέμα το copyright. Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν/καμμία μέλος του forum, όλοι κατά καιρούς ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες οι οποίες δε μας ανήκουν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μεγάλο θέμα το copyright. Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν/καμμία μέλος του forum, όλοι κατά καιρούς ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες οι οποίες δε μας ανήκουν.


H συγκεκριμενη που ανεβασε η Φανουλα ειναι απο την καρποσταλ της Nomikos Lines που κυκλοφορησε απο το 1966 σε χιλιαδες κομματια. Παντως απαραιτητο ειναι να αναφερεται η πηγη της φωτο που ανεβαζουμε εαν δεν ειναι δικη μας.

----------


## gtogias

> H συγκεκριμενη που ανεβασε η Φανουλα ειναι απο την καρποσταλ της Nomikos Lines που κυκλοφορησε απο το 1966 σε χιλιαδες κομματια. Παντως απαραιτητο ειναι να αναφερεται η πηγη της φωτο που ανεβαζουμε εαν δεν ειναι δικη μας.


 
Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Απλώς καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιες φορές ξεπερνάμε τα όρια της ορθής χρήσης του δημοσιευθέντος υλικού, είτε από καρτ ποστάλ είτε από βιβλία, εφημερίδες κλπ.

----------


## φανούλα

Με όλο το σεβασμό gtogia αλλά δε νομίζω να έκανα κάτι τρομερό. Εν πάση περιπτώση και πάλι συγνώμη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Απλώς καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιες φορές ξεπερνάμε τα όρια της ορθής χρήσης του δημοσιευθέντος υλικού, είτε από καρτ ποστάλ είτε από βιβλία, εφημερίδες κλπ.


 Γενικα ειναι ενα λεπτο θεμα και θελει ιδιαιτερη προσοχη απο ολους μας.

----------


## Naias II

Στην παρούσα περίπτωση η Φανούλα ανέφερε την πηγή από ένα συμπατριώτη, τώρα δεν φταίει αν ο συμπατριώτης δεν διευκρινίζει. Με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορούμε να την πάθουμε και εμείς με τα ψέματα άλλων. ;-)

----------


## gtogias

> Με όλο το σεβασμό gtogia αλλά δε νομίζω να έκανα κάτι τρομερό. Εν πάση περιπτώση και πάλι συγνώμη.


Για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων. Το σχόλιο μου δεν πήγαινε σε εσένα, ούτε και επιθυμώ να κρίνω αν καλώς ή όχι ανέβασες τη φωτογραφία. Απλώς αναφέρομαι στο πόσο εύκολα μπορεί κάποιος να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα copyright.

Για μένα καλώς ανεβαίνουν φωτογραφίες ιστορικής αξίας, και ιδιαίτερα κάποιων ετών, απλώς όπως λέει και ο T.S.S. Apollon, αν και εφόσον είναι γνωστή η πηγή/προέλευση καλό είναι να αναφέρεται.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Με όλο το σεβασμό gtogia αλλά δε νομίζω να έκανα κάτι τρομερό. Εν πάση περιπτώση και πάλι συγνώμη.


Φανουλα ο γραπτος διαλογος που κανουμε με τον φιλο gtogia ειναι γενικως, και οχι για εσενα.Xαρα μας που εισαι ενεργο-δυναμικο μελος της  υπεροχης παρεας μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φανουλα ο γραπτος διαλογος που κανουμε με τον φιλο gtogia ειναι γενικως, και οχι για εσενα.Xαρα μας που εισαι ενεργο-δυναμικο μελος της  υπεροχης παρεας μας.


These ones are dedicated to my friend _Apollon_ whose incredible collection of photographs of Greek passenger ships has graced the pages of this Forum and has elevated nautilia.gr into new heights. As we were discussing last night  *Philippos* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...d=1#post208555 
I thought that the old *Lisieux* (before she became *Apollo*) had similar construction characteristics (Although she was a bit wider than *Philippos*). So I checked in my old diskettes and I found two photos of Lisieux from her Dieppe-Newhaven years. I am almost sure they came from the French E-bay about eight years ago.  

Enjoy!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> These ones are dedicated to my friend _Apollon_ whose incredible collection of photographs of Greek passenger ships has graced the pages of this Forum and has elevated nautilia.gr into new heights. As we were discussing last night *Philippos* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...d=1#post208555 
> I thought that the old *Lisieux* (before she became *Apollo*) had similar construction characteristics (Although she was a bit wider than *Philippos*). So I checked in my old diskettes and I found two photos of Lisieux from her Dieppe-Newhaven years. I am almost sure they came from the French E-bay about eight years ago. 
> 
> Enjoy!


 Thanks a lot my Friend Nicholas!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ Απόλλων...* το υπέροχο πλοίο σε σκίτσο...

O280.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι σε υπεροχο σκιτσο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ...*
Σαν και σήμερα...πρίν από σαραντατρία χρόνια , Παρασκευή 27 Μαΐου 1966, πραγματοποιήθηκαν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου. 

apollonARA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ...*
Σαν και σήμερα...Σάββατο 28 Μαΐου 1966 ξεκίνησε τα ημερίσια δρομολόγιά του από Πειραιά για Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο.

O139.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ε/Γ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ...*
> Σαν και σήμερα...Σάββατο 28 Μαΐου 1966 ξεκίνησε τα ημερίσια δρομολόγιά του από Πειραιά για Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο.
> 
> O139.jpg


To agapas to synonomato, eh?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο TSS APOLLON γραφει την ιστορια του αγαπημενου του, και ενος πολυ σημαντικου πλοιου για την νησιωτικη αναπτυξη και του τουρισμου της εποχης!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To agapas to synonomato, eh?


Οf course my friend Nicholas!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedules of *Apollon* and *Leto* on April 20, 1967, one day before the arrival of the dictatorship. The next day _Eleu0eria_, the source for all these schedules, closed never to reopen...

19670420 all 1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα εγω αλλο εψαχνα να βρω αλλου επεσα. Νομιζω δεν την εχουμε ξαναδει.Νομιζω. Ενταξει ο TSS APOLLON μαλλον θα το εχει ανακαλυψει. Εχε γουστο να μην... :Very Happy:  
Copyright : http://maitres-du-vent.blogspot.com/...ai-dieppe.html

LisieuxPaquebot.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραγματα!Δεν τον παιρνεις κανα τηλεφωνο πριν!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε rocinante αλλη φορα σε παρακαλω να με ειδοποιεις πρωτα και μετα να ποσταρης τετοια πραγματα.....
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## a.molos

Εκφραστική φωτογραφία,απο γωνία μοναδική, μιλάει σε αυτόν που την  παρατηρεί. Η εκφραση "ναυπηγικές γραμμές" εδώ βρισκει το νόημα της !
Μπράβο για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία που ανακάλυψες !

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μπράβο, φίλε Rocinante.

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.

Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει το απευθείας δρομολόγιο Διέππη - Τήνος, με πλοίαρχο τον T.S.S. APOLLON και όλους τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας σε καίρια πόστα.
Μια σκέψη θα μπορούσε να περιλαμβάνει ως πρώτο μηχανικό τον BEN BRUCE, ύπαρχο (γραμματικό) τον Nicholas Peppas, ασυρματιστή τον Rocinante, οικονομικό αξιωματικό τον polykas, λοστρόμο τον Leo και εμάς τους υπόλοιπους ναύτες, επίκουρους και βοηθούς στην κουζίνα.

----------


## Rocinante

Μαλιστα.
Τελικα για ακομα μια φορα διαπιστωνω οτι θυσαυροι υπαρχουν και περιμενουν εμας να τους ανακαλυψουμε.
Ας συνεχισουμε λοιπον. Το αποτελεσμα αξιζει. Ξυπνα αισθηματα θαυμασμου , νοσταλγιας μπορει να γινει αφορμη επικοδομητικων συζητησεων ακομα να αναβιωσει ιστορικες κοντρες.
Καθε πλοιο ξαναζωντανευει . Εστω για λιγο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπράβο, φίλε Rocinante.
> 
> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.
> 
> Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει το απευθείας δρομολόγιο Διέππη - Τήνος, με πλοίαρχο τον T.S.S. APOLLON και όλους τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας σε καίρια πόστα.
> Μια σκέψη θα μπορούσε να περιλαμβάνει ως πρώτο μηχανικό τον BEN BRUCE, ύπαρχο (γραμματικό) τον Nicholas Peppas, ασυρματιστή τον Rocinante, οικονομικό αξιωματικό τον polykas, λοστρόμο τον Leo και εμάς τους υπόλοιπους ναύτες, επίκουρους και βοηθούς στην κουζίνα.



Ωραια τα λες!Και τον XARA μαγειρα ομως να μας γλυκαινει με τα παγωτα του!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη παρεα! Μπραβο σε ολους!

----------


## polykas

_Mπράβο Roci για τον θησαυρό που ανακάλυψες.Πόσοι ακόμα θησαυροί υπάρχουν κρυμμένοι που δεν έχουν ανακαλυφθεί.Όσο για τον Roi ,υπέροχη η φαντασία του._

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω οτι ουτε την παρακατω φωτογραφια εχουμε δει γιατι θα θυμομουν τα ωραια σχολια που γραφονται κατω απο την φωτογραφια. Δεμενο διπλα καποιο Arromanches  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το SHIPNOSTALGIA και προφανως την εχουν δει TSS APOLLON και C καρολος μιας και τους αφορα και τους δυο.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp/photo/13834

Υπαρχει και αυτη αλλα εχουμε δει και καλυτερες
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp/photo/13835

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Νομιζω οτι ουτε την παρακατω φωτογραφια εχουμε δει γιατι θα θυμομουν τα ωραια σχολια που γραφονται κατω απο την φωτογραφια. Δεμενο διπλα καποιο Arromanches . Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το SHIPNOSTALGIA και προφανως την εχουν δει TSS APOLLON και C καρολος μιας και τους αφορα και τους δυο.
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp/photo/13834
> 
> Υπαρχει και αυτη αλλα εχουμε δει και καλυτερες
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp/photo/13835


 Αντε παλι τωρα τι κανουμε???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Απολλων*...

apollon a.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον rocinante_

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστω δασκαλε
Κατσε να δουμε ο αλλος τι λεει.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλη καλη!!

----------


## Karolos

img003.jpg

*Αφιερωνένη στούς TSS APOLLON, Rocinante, Ben Bruse, Polykas, Nicholas Peppas και σε όλους οσοι είναι ΛΟΛΑΜΕΝΟΙ με τον Βάπορα.*
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: O όμορφος σε πρώτο πλάνο είμαι εγώ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> img003.jpg
> 
> *Αφιερωνένη στούς TSS APOLLON, Rocinante, Ben Bruse, Polykas, Nicholas Peppas και σε όλους οσοι είναι ΛΟΛΑΜΕΝΟΙ με τον Βάπορα.*
> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: O όμορφος σε πρώτο πλάνο είμαι εγώ.


 Η  ομορφοτερη πλωρη σε κοντινο πλανο, φιλε Καρολε σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ε ρε τι έχουνε δει τα μάτια σου!!!!Γειά σου Κάρολε με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## gtogias

Καλοκαίρι του 1966 και στα πλαίσια της "Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας" παρουσιάζεται το πλοίο που έφερε την επανάσταση στις Κυκλάδες. 

Το δημοσίευμα από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 5ης Ιουλίου 1966 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκης) αφιερωμένο, που αλλού, στον φίλο T.S.S. Apollon:

1966 07 05 Ελευθερία σελ 4.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η μεγαλοπρεπεια του Νομικου. Αξεχαστα πλοια....
Για μενα, η καλυτερη ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ειχαμε ποτε (αλλα μην ξεχνατε οτι δεν εχω ιδεα του τι εχει γινει στην Ελλαδα στα τελευταια 38 χρονια).

14 Αυγουστου 1966

19660814 Niomikos.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η μεγαλοπρεπεια του Νομικου. Αξεχαστα πλοια....
> Για μενα, η καλυτερη ακτοπλοικη εταιρεια που ειχαμε ποτε (αλλα μην ξεχνατε οτι δεν εχω ιδεα του τι εχει γινει στην Ελλαδα στα τελευταια 38 χρονια).
> 
> 14 Αυγουστου 1966


Nα ρωτησω κατι ασχετο? Με ποια εταιρια του σημερα, θα παρομοιαζατε την εταιρια του Νομικου? Με την Blue Star? Mε τον Αγουδημο (Στα καλα του ομως!) Με την Hellenic Seaways?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κατά την γνώμη μου, η εταιρεία του Νομικού στις καλές της εποχές δεν πρέπει να έμοιαζε με καμία από τις σημερινές.

Για τον Αγούδημο, δεν το συζητώ καθόλου.
Οι άλλες δύο, με βάση αυτά που έχουμε ακούσει από τους παλιότερους, απέχουν κατά πολύ από την εταιρεία του Νομικού. 
Οι εταιρείες αυτές είναι πολυμετοχικές και κατά βάση απρόσωπες.
Πιθανόν, να έμοιαζε λίγο με την εταιρεία του Στρίντζη στις καλές της εποχές.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Κατά την γνώμη μου, η εταιρεία του Νομικού στις καλές της εποχές δεν πρέπει να έμοιαζε με καμία από τις σημερινές.
> 
> Για τον Αγούδημο, δεν το συζητώ καθόλου.
> Οι άλλες δύο, με βάση αυτά που έχουμε ακούσει από τους παλιότερους, απέχουν κατά πολύ από την εταιρεία του Νομικού. 
> Οι εταιρείες αυτές είναι πολυμετοχικές και κατά βάση απρόσωπες.
> Πιθανόν, να έμοιαζε λίγο με την εταιρεία του Στρίντζη στις καλές της εποχές.


Λιγο? Μονο λιγο με τον Στριτζη? Τοσα χρονια ακουω για το Νομικο, μα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ακριβως εταιρια ηταν. Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει, ηταν οτι μετραγε πολυ, και ειχε κυρος!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Λιγο? Μονο λιγο με τον Στριτζη? Τοσα χρονια ακουω για το Νομικο, μα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ακριβως εταιρια ηταν. Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει, ηταν οτι μετραγε πολυ, και ειχε κυρος!


Η ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι ο *Πετρος Νομικος*∗ εφτιαξε μαι απιθανη εταιρεια στην μεταπολεμικη εποχη γιατι πηρε καλα καινουρια πλοια (*Αχιλλευς, Αγαμεμνων, Καναρης, Καραισκακης, Μιαουλης*) καθως και λιγο παλιοτερα σκαρια που ειχαν γινει πασιγνωστα και αγαπητα στον Ευρωπαικο χωρο (*Απολλων, Λητω)*. Τα προσεχε, τα εβαφε, τα καθαριζε, ειχε εξαιρετικο service, και παντα προσπαθουσε να κραταει τα δρομολογια και να μην εχει καθυστερησεις.   Στις αρχες σχεδον ολα τα καραβια του πηγαιναν στην Δωδεκανησο, τις μεγαλες Κυκλαδες, την Κερκυρα και Ιταλια. Ενδιαφεροταν πολυ λιγοτερο για τις γραμμες Κρητης και φυσικα δεν απεδεχετο αγονες γραμμες με επιχορηγησεις..  Μιλαω τωρα για την περιοδο μεχρι το 1967.

Απο την αλλη πλευρα, ο *Τυπαλδος* αγοραζε μεγαλα μεν αλλα παμπαλαια πλοια.. Μερικα απο αυτα, του δημιουργησαν πολλα προβληματα...  Και φυσικα ξερουμε τι εγινε μετα το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειου*...

Ο *Καβουνιδης*∗ ξεκινησε αρκετα καλα, αλλα τα πλοια του ηταν παλιοτερα και σιγα, σιγα δημιουγησαν μεγαλα προβληματα (_Φιλιππος, Αικατερινη, Γλαρος_)

Ο *Ποταμιανος* ειχε μια πολυ ωραια εταιρεια προπολεμικα, αλλα τα μεταπολεμικα του πλοια (με την εξαιρεση του _Κολοκοτρωνη_) δεν ειχαν την ιδια αιγλη. Μετα μπηκε στις κρουαζιερες με παλια πλοια, πολλα απο τα οποια ειχαν σοβαρα προβληματα.

Ο *Σιγαλας* ειχε μονο δυο πλοια (*Καδιω, Τετη*) που ηταν καπως καλα μονο στην περιοδο 1947−1953. Μετα απο το 1953, η εταιρεια ειχε εγκαταλειψει τα πλοια της.

Η εταιρεια *Τογια* εκλεισε μαλλον νωρις. Τα καραβια της ηταν μεν θρυλικα αλλα φυσικα ηταν παμπαλαια!!!

Ο *Φουστανος* ηταν γνωστος για τα δυο του μικρα, πρωην πολεμικα, το *Δεσποινα* και το *Παντελης*, που μπορει μεν να αφησαν αναμνησεις αλλα ηταν δευτερας ποιοτητος πλοια...

Ο *Λαγας* ειχε μαλλον σαπ....ραβα, εκτος απο το *Μαριλενα* που αγαπηθηκα αλλα ηταν παλιο και αυτο.

Ο *Μπιλινης* δεν ειχε μεγαλη παρουσια...


____________

∗  Δεν συζητω για τις προπολεμικες εταιρειες του *Νομικου* και *Καβουνιδη* που ειχαν μαλλον δευτερας και τριτης κατηγοριας πλοια (*Εξπρες, Τριγλια, Θηρα*, κλπ)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι ο *Πετρος Νομικος*∗ εφτιαξε μαι απιθανη εταιρεια στην μεταπολεμικη εποχη γιατι πηρε καλα καινουρια πλοια (*Αχιλλευς, Αγαμεμνων, Καναρης, Καραισκακης, Μιαουλης*) καθως και λιγο παλιοτερα σκαρια που ειχαν γινει πασιγνωστα και αγαπητα στον Ευρωπαικο χωρο (*Απολλων, Λητω)*.


Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Πολυ ενδιαφερον το μηνυμα σου!!!

----------


## gtogias

καρτ ποστάλ (από τη Skyfotos) του θρύλου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58753

----------


## gtogias

Μάϊος του 1966 και οι εφημερίδες της εποχής έχουν γεμίσει καταχωρήσεις για την επικείμενη δρομολόγηση του Απόλλωνα.

Μια ακόμη από αυτές:

1966 05 22 Ελευθερία σελ 13.JPG

Αφιερωμένη φυσικά στον πολύ καλό φίλο T.S.S. Apollon

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο *Απολλων* σαν *Lisieux* το 1952.

Με εκτιμηση αφιερωνεται στον μεγαλο γνωστη της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας, τον _T.S.S. Apollon

_Lisieux 1952.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο *Απολλων* σαν *Lisieux* το 1952.
> 
> Με εκτιμηση αφιερωνεται στον μεγαλο γνωστη της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας, τον _T.S.S. Apollon_
> 
> Lisieux 1952.jpg


 Φιλε Nicholas σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------


## Νάξος

> img003.jpg
> 
> *Αφιερωνένη στούς TSS APOLLON, Rocinante, Ben Bruse, Polykas, Nicholas Peppas και σε όλους οσοι είναι ΛΟΛΑΜΕΝΟΙ με τον Βάπορα.*
> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: O όμορφος σε πρώτο πλάνο είμαι εγώ.


Η πλώρα του Απόλλωνα μου θυμίζει προσωπείο αρχαίου Έλληνα πολεμιστή. Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Κάρολε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το 1966 η κάθοδος του *"Απόλλωνα"* στο Αιγαίο σηματοδοτεί εξελίξεις στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα.

Μετά το *"Λητώ"* (1965), υπήρξε το δεύτερο ημερόπλοιο της εταιρείας.
Ο χαρακτηρισμός *ημερόπλοιο* σήμαινε ότι μπορούσε να κάνει το ίδιο δρομολόγιο κάθε μέρα.
Έως τότε, το πλοίο διανυκτέρευε, συνήθως, στο τελευταίο νησί και επέστρεφε στον Πειραιά την επόμενη ημέρα.

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ"* του *1966.
*
Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία έχαι ξαναανεβεί από τον καλό φίλο *T.S.S. APOLLON,* αλλά ας την δούμε όπως μπήκε εκείνη την εποχή στο περιοδικό.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...isieux&page=10

Για την πρώτη φωτογραφία, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει ξανανανεβεί.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον *T.S.S. APOLLON*, στον *C. Κάρολος* και στον *Νάξος.* 

Day ship.jpg

Απόλλωνας.jpg

_Copyright: "ΑΡΓΩ"_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω φιλε Roi Baudoin για τα   ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα αυτου του  υπεροχου πλοιου!

----------


## Karolos

Να ήξερες τί μου θυμήζεις!!!
Να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

T.S.S. *Lisieux*..._λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι της Dieppe..._ 

lisieux.jpg
_καρτποσταλ editions Gaby_
_χαρισμενη στον  C. Karolos._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μακάρι να προλάβαινα να το δω απο κοντά αυτό το πλοίο.Υπέροχο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκαστος στο ειδος του και ο ΤSS APOLLON στο TSS APOLLON!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

T.S.S. *Lisieux*..._στο λιμανι της Dieppe._

lisieux01.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ Εdition GALF_ 
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,ΑΡΗ,C. Kαρολος,rocinante,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS,NaiasII,Karyst  os._

----------


## Rocinante

Εκπληκτικες εικονες απο το θρυλικο βαπορι των 70s.
Σε ευχαριστουμε TSS APOLLON.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Απολλων*..._Εν πλω...   για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο_...

apollon model.jpg
_Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mας τα εκρυβες αυτα τα ταλεντα!Τι να πω οταν αγαπας κατι κανεις τα παντα για αυτο.

----------


## karystos

Γιώργο κολλημένοι είμαστε με τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ. Είναι να μην την πάθεις. Έχω κάπου μια φωτογραφία από τη γέφυρα στην τιμονιέρα μαζί με τον τιμονιέρη, πρέπει να είναι το 1972 επί Νομικού. Αν την βρω και καταφέρω να σβήσω τη φάτσα μου θα την ανεβάσω ειδικά για σένα. Είχε βαρελάκια στην πρύμη;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Κarystos το  κολλημα δεν προκειται να μας φυγει ποτε,νομιζω  οτι το πλοιο αυτο δικαιως το θαυμαζουμε διοτι το αξιζει. Ναι ειχε βαρελακια και στην πρυμη, θα περιμενουμε και θα δεχτουμε με μεγαλη μας χαρα το εξαιρετικο ντοκουμεντο απο την γεφυρα του Απολλωνα Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H φωτογραφια ειναι απο την Διεππη γυρω στο 1958. 
> Το *Lisieux* αριστερα και το *Arromanches* δεξια! _Απολλων_ και *Λητω*!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69600


Απο την Διεππη το 1958, στην Τηνο το 1968! *ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ* και *ΛΗΤΩ*! Κοιταξτε το φιλμ περιπου στο 8:20

Εορτασμός της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου στην Τήνο 15/8/1968

Εθνικο Οπτικοακουστικο Αρχειο

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...739&thid=17390
Σημειωσις: Η κλασσικη μουσικη που ακουγεται ειναι το _Enigma Variations_ του Βρεττανου _Sir Edward Elgar_ .... 

 AΠΟΛΛΩΝ 
L.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Απολλων*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1979 σε μια πρωινη αναχωρηση για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο... 

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

APOLLON1979.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους   esperos, Karystos,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS,Ben Bruce,rocinante,ΑΡΗΣ,C.Καρολος,NaiasII και gtogias._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα η ευρεση αυτης της φωτο ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση για ενα ιστορικο βαπορι που δυστυχως δεν ειναι πολυφωτογραφημενο

----------


## Rocinante

> Ε/Γ *Απολλων*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1979 σε μια πρωινη αναχωρηση για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο... 
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
> 
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους esperos, Karystos,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS,Ben Bruce,rocinante,ΑΡΗΣ,C.Καρολος,NaiasII και gtogias._


Εκπληκτικη η καθαροτητα της φωτογραφιας επιτρεποντας την παρατηρση των λεπτομεριων του πλοιου. Σ ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Naias II

> Ε/Γ *Απολλων*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1979 σε μια πρωινη αναχωρηση για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο... 
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
> 
> APOLLON1979.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους   esperos, Karystos,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS,Ben Bruce,rocinante,ΑΡΗΣ,C.Καρολος,NaiasII και gtogias._


Απίστευτο!!!!!!
31 χρονών έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του Απόλλωνα.................
Σε ευχαριστούμε Apollon  :Cool:

----------


## polykas

> Ε/Γ *Απολλων*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1979 σε μια πρωινη αναχωρηση για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο... 
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
> 
> APOLLON1979.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους   esperos, Karystos,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS,Ben Bruce,rocinante,ΑΡΗΣ,C.Καρολος,NaiasII και gtogias._


*Απόλλων είσαι φοβερός!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## karystos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το_ *Lisieux* _στην μπουκα του λιμανιου της Dieppe...τοτε που κατειχε και το ρεκορ ταχυτητας στην θαλασσα της Μαγχης._

lisieux.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ Galf_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια υπερσπανια καρτ ποσταλ, απο τον λατρη και γνωστη του πλοιου TSS APOLLON.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια/καρτποσταλ απο το διαδικτυο. Ειναι το *Lisieux* καθως φευγει απο το λιμανι της Διεππης το 1963

Οι φιλοι αναγνωστες πρεπει να ξερουν οτι αν πανε στο www.google.fr και ψαξουν τις λεξεις Lisieux Dieppe θα βρουν παρα πολλες παλιες φωτογραφιες του *Lisieux*

Lisieux 1963 Dieppe.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαν τα μανιταρια βγαινουν μια μια οι φωτο αυτου του υπεροχου πλοιου, οι οποιες ηταν αρκετα δυσευρετες πριν μερικα χρονια.Οι φωτο του πλοιου στην Ελλαδα ειναι ομως ακομα λιγες

----------


## esperos

Για  να  πάτε  και  στον  Σουηδό  και  στην  τελευταία  ενημέρωση  5/2/2010  στο  Τ/S  APOLLON  να  δείτε  μία  ωραία  φώτο  by  Trevor  Jones.

----------


## gtogias

> Για να πάτε και στον Σουηδό και στην τελευταία ενημέρωση 5/2/2010 στο Τ/S APOLLON να δείτε μία ωραία φώτο by Trevor Jones.


 
Ίσως η καλύτερη που έχει εμφανιστεί. Που είσαι T.S.S. APOLLON να τη δεις.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

.....Απιστευτη!!!Φανταστικη!!!Καταπληκτικη!!!Απιθα  νη!!!  Εξαιρετικη!!!...............................!!! Φωτογραφια Ονειρο!!!

----------


## Karolos

> .....Απιστευτη!!!Φανταστικη!!!Καταπληκτικη!!!Απιθα  νη!!!  Εξαιρετικη!!!...............................!!! Φωτογραφια Ονειρο!!!


Για  ποιά φωτογραφία ρε παιδιά τα ωραία;

----------


## Rocinante

Πατριδα αυτη. http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/apollon_1952_b_3.htm

----------


## Karolos

> Πατριδα αυτη. http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/apollon_1952_b_3.htm


_Ευχαριστώ πολύ .
Είναι όντως τέλεια !!!!!! φωτογραφία._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Lisieux (Απολλων)* με το *Brighton*

Πηγη:   http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx




> Here we have the "*Brighton*" the sixth Newhaven/Dieppe passenger ship to have this name, Gross tonnage 2,875: Length 311 ft 9 ins: Breadth 44 ft 6 ins: Draft 11 ft 1 ins: she had a speed of 24 knots,and could carry 1450 passengers. Starting service here in 1950, and because of excessive oil fuel consumption she was withdrawn from service on 18th September 1966, being sold on to Jersey Lines Ltd. A refit at Antwerp which allowed to carry about 20 cars,and renamed *La Duchesse de Bretagne* she then ran in 1967 from Torquay, Weymouth, Channel Islands, and St Malo. For the 1968 season Weymouth had been replaced by Portsmouth and Southampton. Jersey Lines went bankrupt early 1969 and she was arrested, there were no buyers so she was towed to Bruges in August 1970 to be scrapped.-----
> 
> Astern lies the* Lisieux*, Length 313 ft: Breadth 42 ft 8 ins: Draugth 10 ft 6 ins: Grosse tonnage 2946: and a speed of 24 knots. Arriving at Newhaven in 1953 the last passenger ship to be built for the Dieppe service she could carry 1450. Due to the arrival of the car ferry in 1964 passenger traffic was reduced and she was withdrawn from service on 26th June 1965. Sold in 1967, and renamed *Apollon* with her new Greek owners,from Piraeus and the Cyclades Islands.


Lisieux.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια φωτογραφια του _Lisieux_ (*Απόλλων*) στο λιμανι της Διεππης (1958 ).
Πηγη:http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx

The "_Lisieux_" 1958 
Photograph: Heather Holden.

Lisieux 1958.jpg

Μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Lisieux (Απολλων)*
Πηγη:http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx

Lisieux.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτα ειναι τα καλα της διαφορας ωρας. Κοιμομαστε και ο Nicholas επι το εργω. Τι ποιο ωραιο να ξυπναμε και η μερα μας να ξεκινα βλεποντας ολα αυτες τις ομορφιες. Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas και καληνυχτα. Αναλαμβανουμε εμεις σιγα σιγα. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο_ *Lisieux* _σε επιχρωματισμενη καρτποσταλ διαπλεοντας την θαλασσα της Μαγχης_

lisieux.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,rocinante, Καρολος_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τις λιγες ενχρωμες που κυκλοφορουν.

----------


## Karolos

> _Tο_ *Lisieux* _σε επιχρωματισμενη καρτποσταλ διαπλεοντας την θαλασσα της Μαγχης_
> 
> lisieux.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,rocinante, Καρολος_


_Πατρίδα ότι και να του κάνουν του βάπορα, απο μόνος του είναι έργο καλλιτεχνικό._ 
_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ_

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχη καρτποσταλ πραγματικα σπανια.
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ* Απολλων*..._Ηταν μοναδικο... κατι το ξεχωριστο τουτο το καραβι... Μετα απο τοσα χρονια η μορφη του ειναι ανεξιτηλα χαραγμενη στην σκεψη μου. Ακομη και σημερα αγναντευοντας το πελαγος εκει στην θολη γραμμη των οριζοντων θαρρω πως βλεπω το ομορφο πλοιο να πλεει αναλαφρα πανω στα κυματα ακολουθωντας την δικη μου ροτα..._

APOLLON KAL AP.jpg
_Με τα σινιαλα των Α/φων Αγαπητου_ 
_το μοντελο του πλοιου ειναι δια χειρος Ben Bruce_
_Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_

----------


## Rocinante

> Ε/Γ* Απολλων*..._Ηταν μοναδικο... κατι το ξεχωριστο τουτο το καραβι... Μετα απο τοσα χρονια η μορφη του ειναι ανεξιτηλα χαραγμενη στην σκεψη μου. Ακομη και σημερα αγναντευοντας το πελαγος εκει στην θολη γραμμη των οριζοντων θαρρω πως βλεπω το ομορφο πλοιο να πλεει αναλαφρα πανω στα κυματα ακολουθωντας την δικη μου ροτα..._
> 
> APOLLON KAL AP.jpg
> _Με τα σινιαλα των Α/φων Αγαπητου_ 
> _το μοντελο του πλοιου ειναι δια χειρος Ben Bruce_
> _Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_


 Καλα δεν το πιστευω οτι εκανες κατι τετοιο.
Θελω να ταξιδεψω ΤΩΡΑ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ε/Γ* Απολλων*..._Ηταν μοναδικο... κατι το ξεχωριστο τουτο το καραβι... Μετα απο τοσα χρονια η μορφη του ειναι ανεξιτηλα χαραγμενη στην σκεψη μου. Ακομη και σημερα αγναντευοντας το πελαγος εκει στην θολη γραμμη των οριζοντων θαρρω πως βλεπω το ομορφο πλοιο να πλεει αναλαφρα πανω στα κυματα ακολουθωντας την δικη μου ροτα..._
> 
> APOLLON KAL AP.jpg
> _Με τα σινιαλα των Α/φων Αγαπητου_ 
> _το μοντελο του πλοιου ειναι δια χειρος Ben Bruce_
> _Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_


Απίστευτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ε/Γ* Απολλων*..._Ηταν μοναδικο... κατι το ξεχωριστο τουτο το καραβι... Μετα απο τοσα χρονια η μορφη του ειναι ανεξιτηλα χαραγμενη στην σκεψη μου. Ακομη και σημερα αγναντευοντας το πελαγος εκει στην θολη γραμμη των οριζοντων θαρρω πως βλεπω το ομορφο πλοιο να πλεει αναλαφρα πανω στα κυματα ακολουθωντας την δικη μου ροτα..._
> 
> APOLLON KAL AP.jpg
> _Με τα σινιαλα των Α/φων Αγαπητου_ 
> _το μοντελο του πλοιου ειναι δια χειρος Ben Bruce_
> _Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_


Eισαι απιστευτος!Να δουμε και καμια πλωρια

----------


## Rocinante

> Eισαι απιστευτος!Να δουμε και καμια πλωρια


 Καλα για το μοντελο δεν το συζηταω. Για μερικα δευτερολεπτα νομιζα οτι ηταν πραγματικοτητα αυτο που εβλεπα και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω τι γινοταν. Μπραβο BEN.

----------


## Karolos

_Ρέ παλικάρια τι είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε σήμερα ;
Πατρίδα τι καταλαβαίνεις απόψε ; Eσυ δεν πρέπει να μας αγαπάς καθόλου, θέλεις το κακό μας.
Τα  χάαααααααπια μου._!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μη Κάρολε τί πας να κάνεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Εισητήρια που θα βγάλω φίλε TSS Apollon? Πραγματικά ολοζώντανο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το_ *Lisieux* _στην Dieppe... ας προσεξουμε απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια ληψης τις υπεροχες ναυπηγικες γραμμες του..._

lisieux02.jpg
_καρτποσταλ Estel_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Το_ *Lisieux* _στην Dieppe... ας προσεξουμε απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια ληψης τις υπεροχες ναυπηγικες γραμμες του..._
> 
> lisieux02.jpg
> _καρτποσταλ Estel_


Υπεροχη.

Παντως πιστευω οτι ολα τα πλοια της γραμμης Newhaven-Dieppe στην περιοδο 1930−1965 ηταν θαυμασια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Nicholas συμφωνω οτι ολα ηταν ομορφα ομως αυτα τα δυο το *Lisieux* και το* Cote d azur* νομιζω οτι ηταν ενα κλικ ομορφοτερα. Ειχαν πρωτοποριακες ναυπηγικες γραμμες, αεροδυναμικη γεφυρα, μοναδικη πλωρη, φουγαρο τυπου Strobos, ειχαν κατι το διαφορετικο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φιλε Nicholas συμφωνω οτι ολα ηταν ομορφα ομως αυτα τα δυο το *Lisieux* και το* Cote d azur* νομιζω οτι ηταν ενα κλικ ομορφοτερα. Ειχαν πρωτοποριακες ναυπηγικες γραμμες, αεροδυναμικη γεφυρα, μοναδικη πλωρη, φουγαρο τυπου Strobos, ειχαν κατι το διαφορετικο.


Συμφωνω με τον TSS APOLLON.Και οχι μονο ομορφοτερα αλλα ανοιξαν και δρομο στην ναυπηγηκη με την χαρακτηριστικη αυτη πλωρη

----------


## Apostolos

Μία ερώτηση. Απο ελικτικές ικανότητες πώς ήταν? Ρωτώ γιατι ξέρουμε τις δυσκολίες αναπόδισης της τουρμπίνας όπου συνήθως γίνετε με μια 2η μικρότερη... Οσο και μικρό να είναι με τα αερίδια που επικρατούν στην Τηνομυκονιά θα έπρεπε να τα έβγαζε πέρα δύσκολα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μία ερώτηση. Απο ελικτικές ικανότητες πώς ήταν? Ρωτώ γιατι ξέρουμε τις δυσκολίες αναπόδισης της τουρμπίνας όπου συνήθως γίνετε με μια 2η μικρότερη... Οσο και μικρό να είναι με τα αερίδια που επικρατούν στην Τηνομυκονιά θα έπρεπε να τα έβγαζε πέρα δύσκολα...



Λογικη η απορια σου φιλε Apostolos αλλα βλεπω τα εξης.Πρωτο ειχε παρα πολυ μεγαλη ιπποδυνανη για το μεγεθος του 22000 SΗΡ.Δευτερο πηγαινε στη Διεππη οπου και το λιμανι πολυ μικρο.Μην ξεχνατε οτι για την Διεππη ναυπηγηθηκαν τα επτανησσος, δηλος, απολλων εξπρεσ.
Τριτον καλουνται να απαντησουν οι κυριοι Καρολος και TSS APOLLON

----------


## BEN BRUCE

APOLLON στο λιμανι της τηνου μεταφεροντας τον Πατριαρχη.Πολυ ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, karystos και Καρολος

ΑΠΠΟΛΩΝ--ΛΙΜΑΝΙ  ΤΗΝΟΥ..jpg

Φωτο απο το αρχειο του Κ. Ευαγγελου Μαρουδη που μας την εχει προσφεριε απο το μακρυνο 1997

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στην πλωρη του Απολλωνα βλεπουμε την Ηρω να εχει παρει τον καβο βοηθωντας την προσδεση του πλοιου. Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια! Εξαιρετικο ντοκουμεντο! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Ben Bruce και τον κ.Ε. Μαρουδη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Απολλων*..._Σας φερνει πιο κοντα στα νησια των Κυκλαδων...ηταν η διαφημιση που συνοδευε τα πρωτα δρομολογια του πλοιου τον Μαιο του 1966, υπονοοντας την μικροτερη διαρκεια ταξιδιου λογω της υψηλης ταχυτητας του._
apollon tinos.jpg
_Ο Απολλωνας στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1976._

----------


## Karolos

> Ε/Γ *Απολλων*..._Σας φερνει πιο κοντα στα νησια των Κυκλαδων...ηταν η διαφημιση που συνοδευε τα πρωτα δρομολογια του πλοιου τον Μαιο του 1966, υπονοοντας την μικροτερη διαρκεια ταξιδιου λογω της υψηλης ταχυτητας του._
> apollon tinos.jpg
> _Ο Απολλωνας στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1976._


_Ουδέν σχόλιο, απλά κοιτάζεις και το μυαλό ταξιδεύει........
Πατρίδα να είσαι πάντα καλά.  - ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ -
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TSS APOLLON + TSS APOLLON τι αλλο να πει κανεις?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το_ *Lisieux* _στο λιμανι του New Haven._

lisieux004.jpg 
_Καρτποσταλ Norman_

----------


## Karolos

> _Το_ *Lisieux* _στο λιμανι του New Haven._
> 
> lisieux004.jpg 
> _Καρτποσταλ Norman_


_Καλησπέρα πατρίδα, εδώ εν πλώ. 
_
Lisieux-02.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Καλησπέρα πατρίδα, εδώ εν πλώ. 
> _
> Lisieux-02.jpg


Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια!! Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Καλησπέρα πατρίδα, εδώ εν πλώ._ 
> 
> Lisieux-02.jpg


Ενα υπεροχο σκαρι σε μια ομορφη ποζα! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε   Καρολε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σαν και σημερα πριν απο σαραντατεσσερα (44) χρονια εκανε τον πρωτο του καταπλου στο λιμανι του Πειραια το Ε/Γ *Απολλων* της _Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας,_ ηταν Τεταρτη 4 Μαιου του 1966.

apollon apokoma.jpg
_Εφημεριδα Ελευθερια 3-5- 1966_

----------


## Rocinante

TSS APOLLON σε ευχαριστουμε για την υπενθυμηση.
Καποια πραγματα δεν θα ξεχαστουν ποτε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι μια επετειος στην πρωτη προσπαθεια, και επυτυχημενη, για high speed service στα νησια.Τα 25 μιλια ειναι βεβαια μια ονομαστικη ταχυτητα αφου το πλοι ειχε τα 28 μιλια ανετα, με το δευτερο καζανι

----------


## Karolos

_Δέν θα ξεχαστεί ποτέ !!!!!_
_Φωτογραφία χάρτινου ομοιώματος. Ο καλλιτέχνης άγνωστος._

ap.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στούς  T.S.S. APOLLON και  BEN BRUCE_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση φιλε Καρολε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Δέν θα ξεχαστεί ποτέ !!!!!_
> _Φωτογραφία χάρτινου ομοιώματος. Ο καλλιτέχνης άγνωστος._
> 
> ap.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς T.S.S. APOLLON και BEN BRUCE_


Καρολε  ειναι γνωστος και μαλιστα μελος του  Nautilia gr

----------


## Karolos

> Καρολε  ειναι γνωστος και μαλιστα μελος του  Nautilia gr


_Εάν έχω κάνει βλακεία Ζητώ ταπινά συγνώμη από το δημιουργό.
Την φωτογραφία την τράβηξα σε γνωστό κατάστημα στην Τήνο, κατόπιν ερώτησης,  που έκανα στόν  καταστηματάρχη και μου επέτρεψε την φωτογράφηση.

_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Καρολε το Απολλων φτιαχτηκε τον Ιουλιο του 1992 στην πατριδα. To  Λητω το εβγαλες φωτογραφια?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαρολε ηρθε η ωρα της αποκαλυψης.Το μοντελο το ειχε φτιαξει κατα τη διαρκεια των διακοπων του ο TSS APOLLON στην τηνο το 1992!

----------


## Rocinante

Που ειναι ρε παιδια αυτο το καταστημα θα με τρελανετε :shock:

----------


## Karolos

> Φιλε Καρολε το Απολλων φτιαχτηκε τον Ιουλιο του 1992 στην πατριδα. To  Λητω το εβγαλες φωτογραφια?


_Φυσικά και το έβγαλα, μόλις τα είδα περνώντας από εξω ηλεκτρίστηκα.
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν και σημερα πριν απο σαραντατεσσερα χρονια πραγματοποιηθηκαν στο λιμανι του Πειραια τα εγκαινια του ημεροπλοιου Απολλων της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας. Ηταν Παρασκευη 27 Μαιου του 1966._ 

apollon nomikos2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα τα 44 χρονια ειναι πολυ μακρια αλλα εφεραν τα νησια κοντα για παντα.Χρονοι στην συροτηνο μυκονια  επιπεδου αιολος κεντερης πριν μισο αιωνα σχεδον.Αυτο και αν ηταν επανασταση!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ήταν σίγουρα ένα μεγάλο βήμα προς τα μπροστά για τα νησιά. Δυστυχώς η εξάπλωση του αυτοκινήτου το έθεσε στο περιθώριο, παρά την αδυναμία που του είχε το κοινό... 
Κρίμα που δεν το πήρε κάποιος να το βάλει σε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες, έτσι όπως έγινε με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 15 περίπου χρόνια αργότερα. 
Νομίζω θα είχε κάνει θραύση και εκεί, φανταστείτε θέαμα που θα πρόσφερε το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ να μπαίνει στην καλντέρα! :shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το προβλημα ηταν η τουρμπινα που ηθελε σχεδον ολο το 24 ωρο ατμο η μεγαλη καταναλωση και ασφαλως η συντηριση που δεν ειχε απο το 1974 και μετα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ας δουμε τρεις εικονες απο τους εσωτερικους χωρους του Lisieux._

_01.jpg_

_02.jpg_

_03.jpg_
_Πηγη περιοδικο La vie du rail_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα ξεφευγει ολυ απο αυτα που μας εχουν συνηθησει οι γαλλοι.Πολυτελεια και αρκετα μοντερνες γραμμες για την εποχη του και πολυ αναπαυτικα ,μεγαλα, καθισματα αεροπορικου τυπου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν και σημερα πριν απο σαραντατεσσερα χρονια το ημεροπλοιο Απολλων της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας πραγματοποιουσε το πρωτο του δρομολογιο... ηταν Σαββατο 28 Μαιου του 1966._



64_38889_-1.jpg

apollon aanew4.jpg
_Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_
_Το μοντελο του πλοιου ειναι δια χειρος Κ.Σαρλη_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πεταει το εργαλειο!Καλα με 28 το πανε και το δευτερο καζανι ΟΝ?

----------


## Ellinis

'Αψογος και ο ναυπηγός και ο σκηνοθέτης!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια της καρτ ποστάλ που είχε ανεβάσει ο rocinante *εδώ*, αλλές δύο παραπλήσεις πόζες του LISIEUX στη Διέππη. Καρέ-καρέ το πήγε εκείνη τη μέρα ο φωτογράφος...

bat65LP.jpg

bat66LP.jpg

Αλλά και άλλες δύο πόζες που δεν θυμάμαι να τις έχουμε ξαναδεί στο φόρουμ. Δυστυχώς σε μικρή ανάλυση.

bat67LP.jpg

Και με -πιθανότατα- το ΑRROMANCHES (μετέπειτα ΛΗΤΩ) μπροστά του
bat68LP.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Aπιθανες καρτποσταλ ενος υπεροχου πλοιου!!! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Ellinis.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικες καρτ ποσταλ ενος πλοιου θρυλου απο την αρχη της ζωης του στη γαλλια απο τον ellinis που παντα εχει κατι για να μας εκπληξει

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε συνέχεια της καρτ ποστάλ που είχε ανεβάσει ο rocinante *εδώ*, αλλές δύο παραπλήσεις πόζες του LISIEUX στη Διέππη. Καρέ-καρέ το πήγε εκείνη τη μέρα ο φωτογράφος...
> 
> ..........


Oι εταιρειες Gaby, Geif and Cicogne επαιρναν συνεχεια φωτογραφιες. Τρεις ακομη εδω

Lisieux2.jpg

Lisieux.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, μετά από απουσία λόγω υποχρεώσεων.
Εσείς όλοι δίνετε ρεσιτάλ, τι άλλο να πώ._ 
_Eυχαριστώ τον  Ben για την πληροφορία.
Πατρίδα είσαι μεγάλος καλλιτέχνης, αυτό ισχύει και για τον Κώστα.     Με την ευκαιρία αυτή να είναι και πολύχρονος με υγεία._

----------


## Ellinis

Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε, ας το δούμε και σε άλλη μια πλαγιοδετημένο στη Διέππη παρέα με το ομόσταυλο BRIGHTON.
Το BRIGHTON δεν ευτήχησε να έρθει στην Ελλάδα, αλλά έμεινε σε μια μικρή εταιρεία της Μάγχης -τη Jersey Line- για τρία μόνο χρόνια για να διαλυθεί το 1970.

lisieux-brighton.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακομη μια εξαιρετικη   καρτποσταλ!  αυτη την φορα βλεπουμε το Lisieux απο  διαφορετικη οπτικη γωνια. Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Ellinis που μας χαριζει τα ευρηματα που ανακαλυπτει.

----------


## Ellinis

Aντέχεις να δεις και άλλα; ή μήπως να κάνω κράτει;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αντεχουμε!!!

----------


## Ellinis

E, δες το και εν κινήσει, γιατί έτσι του ταιριάζει καλύτερα! Να είναι η κλίση της φωτογραφίας ή μου φαίνεται οτι έχει μια ανοδική τάση;

LisieuxTribord.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και την εψαχνα αυτην την φωτογραφια! Σουζαρει το Lisieux!!!  Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλα απιθανη φωτο.Καλα που δεν του εκοψε κλιση το λιμεναρχειο παρισιων για επικινδινη πλοηγηση!

----------


## Karolos

> E, δες το και εν κινήσει, γιατί έτσι του ταιριάζει καλύτερα! Να είναι η κλίση της φωτογραφίας ή μου φαίνεται οτι έχει μια ανοδική τάση;
> 
> LisieuxTribord.jpg
> πηγή


_Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τότε δεν υπήρχε το pfotoshop._  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

Και επειδή στη Διέππη το χορτάσαμε :razz:, ας το δούμε να βγαίνει με φόντο τα βράχια του Newhaven.

lisieux.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πιο ωραιο ειναι οτι με αυτα και με αλλα, το θεμα επιασε 26 σελιδες.Αυτο ειναι ενα ρεκορ για ενα πλοιο που εχουν δει λιγοι εδω μεσα, αλλα εχουν ακουσει οι περισσοτεροι.Πριν 15 χρονια μαζι με τον TSS APOLLON διναμε γη και υδωρ για μια ακομα απο τις αρκετα λιγες φωτο του πλοιου που κυκλοφορουσαν.Σημερα εχει πιασει κοκκινο το θεμα απο τις φωτο χαρη στην προσφορα καποιων που μοιραζονται αυτα που εχουν, ειτε φωτο ,ειτε πληροφοριες.
Καποιοι αλλοι θελουν να κρατανε βαθια στο σεντουκι τους τις φωτο και βαθια στο μυαλο τους τις μνημες και να ακολουθουν την πορεια της σιωπης.Αυτα βεβαια δεν μπορεσαν να σταματησουν το ξαναγραψιμο της ιστοριας του απολλωνα με χρυσα γραμματα αφου με τα 22000 αλογα του εσπασε τα δεσμα της σιωπης για να λαμψει οπως παλια με την αρωγη του ναυτιλια της μεγαλης αυτης θαλασσινης παρεας

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα της δρομολόγησης του πλοίου στο περιοδικό Αργώ. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση μιας και δεν το ήξερα είναι οτι το πλοίο είχε 196 κλίνες! Οι εννέα σε δίκλινες καμπίνες και οι υπόλοιπες υποθέτω σε dormitories. Σαν πολλές δεν ήταν για ημερόπλοιο; 
Υποθέτω πως ο φίλος t.s.s Apollon θα μας κατατοπίσει και για το που βρισκόντουσαν.

Apollon 1.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Ας δούμε και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα της δρομολόγησης του πλοίου στο περιοδικό Αργώ. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση μιας και δεν το ήξερα είναι οτι το πλοίο είχε 196 κλίνες! Οι εννέα σε δίκλινες καμπίνες και οι υπόλοιπες υποθέτω σε dormitories. Σαν πολλές δεν ήταν για ημερόπλοιο; 
> Υποθέτω πως ο φίλος t.s.s Apollon θα μας κατατοπίσει και για το που βρισκόντουσαν.
> 
> Apollon 1.jpg


_ΟΙ ΗΡΩΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ. !!!_

----------


## gigeorgi

Γεια σας,
Μια που η φωτογραφία του πλοίου στη πρώτη δημοσίευση του θέματος χάθηκε να την ξανανεβάσω μαζύ με μια δεύτερη και να ευχαριστήσω τον συμφορουμίτη μας Ellinis που το παρατήρησε και και μου το ζήτησε. Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 24 Ιουλίου 1977 πρωί στον Πειραιά.
Ευχαριστώ

APOLLON 01 PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (1000 x 1000).jpg

APOLLON 02 PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (997 x 1000).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανες οι φωτογραφιες του μοναδικου Απολλωνα!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε gigeorgi.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικες φωτο ενος μοναδικου πλοιου!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σπεσιαλ φωτογραφια του θαυμασιου και πολυαγαπημενου πλοιου απο σειρα καρτ ποσταλ που μολις αγορασα στα καταστηματα στο St Michel στην οχθη του Σηκουανα την περασμενη εβδομαδα....  Αφιερωμενη στον _ellinis_, τον _Roi_Baudoin_, τον _BEN BRUCE_ , τον _Appia_1978_, τον _τοξοτη_, τον _TSS Queen Anna Maria_ και τον _rocinante_.

Ποσο τυχεροι ειμαστε που γνωρισαμε πλοια σαν το *Απολλων*, το *Λητω*, το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*, το *Επτανησος* και αλλα παλια της Μαγχης.

Και στο επομενο λημμα, μια πολυ σπεσιαλ καρτ ποσταλ για ενα πολυ ξεχωριστο φιλο και συνεργατη της nautilia.gr...


Lisieux1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια σπεσιαλ φωτογραφια του θαυμασιου και πολυαγαπημενου πλοιου απο σειρα καρτ ποσταλ που μολις αγορασα στα καταστηματα στο St Michel στην οχθη του Σηκουανα την περασμενη εβδομαδα....  Αφιερωμενη στον _ellinis_, τον _Roi_Baudoin_, τον _BEN BRUCE_ , τον _Appia_1978_, τον _τοξοτη_, τον _TSS Queen Anna Maria_ και τον _rocinante_.
> 
> Ποσο τυχεροι ειμαστε που γνωρισαμε πλοια σαν το *Απολλων*, το *Λητω*, το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*, το *Επτανησος* και αλλα παλια της Μαγχης.
> 
> Και στο επομενο λημμα, μια πολυ σπεσιαλ καρτ ποσταλ για ενα πολυ ξεχωριστο φιλο και συνεργατη της nautilia.gr...
> 
> 
> Lisieux1.jpg



Για τον απιθανο και ανεξαντλητο T.S.S. APOLLON,   τον συνονοματο του μεγαλου πλοιου, αφιερωνω μια σπανια ασπρομαυρη καρτ ποσταλ της Διεππης με το *Lisieux/Απολλων

*Dieppe.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Aπιθανες εικονες ενος μοναδικου πλοιου σε αυτες τις υπεροχες καρτποσταλ! Φιλε Nicholas ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε, ας το δούμε και σε άλλη μια πλαγιοδετημένο στη Διέππη παρέα με το ομόσταυλο BRIGHTON.
> Το BRIGHTON δεν ευτήχησε να έρθει στην Ελλάδα, αλλά έμεινε σε μια μικρή εταιρεία της Μάγχης -τη Jersey Line- για τρία μόνο χρόνια για να διαλυθεί το 1970.
> 
> lisieux-brighton.jpg
> πηγή


Μια και αναφερθηκε το περιφημο *BRIGHTON*, θα ηθελα να ανεβασω μια παραξενη φωτογραφια του πλοιου αυτου καθως μπαινει στον λιμενα της Διεππης!  Πηγη E-bay Γαλλιας

Brighton.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανα πραγματα ,ξαναζωντανευει το παρελθον με πλοια θρυλους με την συμβολη του nicholas peppas

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα που μας πηγαίνεις πίσω στον χρόνο σαν παλιά ελληνική ασπρόμαυρη ταινία με τον Αυλωνίτη, τον Ρίζο και την Βασιλειάδου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *Απολλων*..._ηταν το γρηγορο, το μεγαλο, επιδιωξη μας να ταξιδεψουμε μαζι του θελαμε να νοιωσουμε το αισθημα της υπεροχης που μας εδινε αφενος μεν η ταχυτητα του αφετερου δε η μοναδικη ομορφια του, μας φαινοταν κατι το ασυληπτο... ταχυτητος 25 μιλιων...οτι βρισκοταν στην ροτα του ετρωγε τα απονερα του... το ταξιδεμα του ηταν βελουδινο γλυστρουσε το σκαρι πανω στα κυματα και εκεινη η πλωρη επιδιδοταν σε ενα συνεχες παιχνιδι με την θαλασσα, ενω εμεις ειχαμε αφεθει στην ομορφια της θολης γραμμης των οριζοντων ακουγοντας απο τα μεγαφωνα του πλοιου μουσικες μελωδιες εποχης με την φωνη του Ντεμη Ρουσσου... αναμνησεις παρελθοντων ετων   οι οποιες   σιγα σιγα ξεθωριαζουν στον χρονο..._
PLOIO009.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τον _Δεκέμβριο του 2009_, σε ένα σεμινάριο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης στο _Λαύριο_, είχα να χαρά να γνωρίσω κάποιους συναδέλφους από τη _Μύκονο_, οι οποίοι μου μετέφεραν πολλές αναμνήσεις από τα παιδικά τους χρόνια στο νησί από τη δεκαετία του '60 και του '70.

Και, βέβαια, από τις αναμνήσεις αυτές ποτέ δεν έλειπαν τα καράβια.
Τα καράβια αποτελούσαν μαγνήτη για τα παιδικά μάτια που κατέβαιναν στο _Γιαλό_ για να δουν και να θαυμάσουν τα πλοία που έφταναν στο λιμάνι.
Λάτζες, φωνές, κόσμος, αναταραχή.
Πραγματική μυσταγωγία.

Στην αρχή τα πλοία δεν έδεναν, μιας και δεν υπήρχε ακόμα ο _Νέος Μώλος_, ο οποίος πρέπει να φτιάχτηκε στα μέσα ή στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 (αυτό με επιφύλαξη).
Οι λάτζες ξεκινούσαν από τον _Παλιό Μώλο_ για να παραλάβουν τους επιβάτες από τα πλοία.

Ένα μέρος των παιδικών αναμνήσεων των ατόμων που έζησαν τη Μύκονο του '60 και του '70 έχει αποτυπωθεί, κατά τρόπο μοναδικό, στο εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα του _Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη_ (1908-1977) που εκδόθηκε από τον _"Ελευθερουδάκη"_ με την επιμέλεια του γιού του φωτογράφου.

_Το λεύκωμα εκδόθηκε το 2007, με τη συμπλήρωση 30 χρόνων από το θάνατο του Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη με δικές του φωτογραφίες της Μυκόνου από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του Ά20 έως και το θάνατό του στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του Ά70._ _
  Ο Θεόκλητος Τριανταφυλλίδης, γνωστός στους φίλους του σαν Otto, γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα στις 21 Απριλίου του 1908.
  Γονείς του ήταν ο Σπύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης, μηχανικός στο επάγγελμα με καταγωγή από την Βυτίνα Αρκαδίας και η Μαρία Λυκούρη από τη Μύκονο.
  Σπούδασε Ιατρική στην Αθήνα και πήρε την ειδικότητα του Μικροβιολόγου.
_ 
 
Μια σκέψη που έκανα ξεφυλλίζοντας αυτό το λεύκωμα είναι ότι καταγράφει, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, το τέλος της εποχής αθωότητας για τη Μύκονο και τα ελληνικά νησιά.
Το λεύκωμα_ "Μύκονος"_   του _Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη_ συνεχίζει και φθάνει λίγο πιο πέρα από εκεί που μας άφησε ο_ Robert Mc Cabe_ με το λεύκωμά του "_Τα χρόνια της αθωότητας"_ ((1954-1965).

Ένα λεύκωμα που ξυπνά συναισθήματα, ξεχασμένες μυωδιές, αλλοτινές εικόνες.
Λεπτομέρειες μοναδικές από το _"Λητώ"_, το _"Παντελής"_, το _"Ναϊάς",_ το_ "Απόλλων".

Σήμερα, βέβαια__,_ και ο λεγόμενος τότε _Νέος Μώλος_ είναι, πια και αυτός με τη σειρά του _Παλιός_ ... 

 Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
  
_Μύκονος
Θεόκλητος Τριανταφυλλίδης
... ένα σεντούκι φωτογραφίες

Mykonos
Theoklitos Triantafyllidis
... a treasure of photographs

Το πλοίο "Απόλλων" στοι παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου (1971).
Δίπλα του θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται το "Οία".

The "Apollon" ship at the Old Port of Mykonos (1971).
The two ships are at the riaght "Apollon' (ex: "Lisieux") and at the left "Oia" (ex: "Queen of the Channel").

_Apollon-Oia.jpg

Απόλλων.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Μοναδικός όπως πάντα ο φίλος Αντώνης με την ανεύρεση μαργαριταριών._Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη σπουδαία προσφορά δια χειρός Αντώνη.

Σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ/ΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΔΕΣΙΜΟ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΘΗΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟ  ----ΕΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ  ΛΗΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙ  ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ .------

----------


## Leo

Να είσαι Αντώνη, μοναδικές εικόνες, αναμνήσει των παιδικών μου χρόνων!!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## roussosf

διπλατου ειναι το πρωτο ΝΑΙΑΣ
η εταιρεια λεγοταν ΟΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ αν θυμαμε καλα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Aπιθανη εικονα  στην οποια  συμμετεχει  το Πανεμορφο -Μοναδικο-  Ταχυτατο  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!   Καταπληκτικο ευρημα!  Ευχαριστουμε  Roi Baudoin._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> διπλατου ειναι το πρωτο ΝΑΙΑΣ
> η εταιρεια λεγοταν ΟΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ αν θυμαμε καλα


 Φιλε roussosf διπλα του ειναι το_ ΟΙΑ_   του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου.

----------


## nikos1945

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ  ΜΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΙΠΟΣΙΑΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ . ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΟΣΙΑΚΟ   ΛΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΟΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ 1964-67 ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΣ ΣΤΟΥ ΤΖΕΛΕΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ   ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ   ΝΙΚΟΣ 1945

----------


## roussosf

> Φιλε roussosf διπλα του ειναι το_ ΟΙΑ_   του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου.


εχεις απολυτο δικαιο
εγω εκανα λαθος μετα το ΟΙΑ ηταν το ΝΑΙΑΣ

----------


## nikos1945

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ/Η ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΘΥΜΑΤΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΝ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΧΙΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΥΜΝΟΣ΄,ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ,ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ,ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΕΛΑ ,ΕΛΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΛΑΙΝΑ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ,ΓΛΑΡΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να συνεχίσουμε το ξύπνημα αυτών των ξεχασμένων από καιρό εικόνων.
Μπούσουλάς μας, ας είναι για λίγο ακόμα το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα του _Θεόκλητου Τριανταφυλλίδη_ (1908-1977) που εκδόθηκε από τον _"Ελευθερουδάκη"_ με την επιμέλεια του γιού του φωτογράφου.

Και ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στον _Παλιό Μώλο της Μυκόνου_ εκείνο το δύσκολο και σκληρό καλοκαίρι του _1974_ (σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας).

Οι ταμπέλες με τα ονόματα των πλοίων 
_"Ναϊάς"_ και _"Απόλλων"_
"_Αγαπητός"_, _"Μιμίκα Λ"_ και _"Ιόνιον"._
Τέσσερα κλασσικά ποστάλια και ένα επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό.

Και τα περίφημα καΐκια
Το _"Αγγέλικα"_, το _"Φρειδερίκη"_ και το άλλο μπροστά του που θυμίζει το δικό μας το _"Μαργαρίτα"_ (μια δεκαετία αργότερα στη γραμμή Πάρου-Σίφνου).

Μια εικόνα που έρχεται για να ξορκίσει τη λήθη.
Τα καράβια που θυμάται ο φίλος _Nikos1945,_ τα καράβια που αναγράφονται στις ταμπέλες, τα καράβια που αγαπήσαμε και ταξιδέψαμε σιγά-σιγά ξαναζωντανεύουν ...  


 Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
  
_Μύκονος
Θεόκλητος Τριανταφυλλίδης
... ένα σεντούκι φωτογραφίες

Mykonos
Theoklitos Triantafyllidis
... a treasure of photographs

Το παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου (1974).

The Old Port of Mykonos (1974).

_Μύκονος 1974.jpg

Ταμπέλες.jpg
_

_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..........
> 
> Και ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στον _Παλιό Μώλο της Μυκόνου_ εκείνο το δύσκολο και σκληρό καλοκαίρι του _1974_ (σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας).
> 
> ..................................
> Και τα περίφημα καΐκια
> Το _"Αγγέλικα"_, το _"Φρειδερίκη"_ και το άλλο μπροστά του που θυμίζει το δικό μας το _"Μαργαρίτα"_ (μια δεκαετία αργότερα στη γραμμή Πάρου-Σίφνου).
> .............................
> _
> _



Γι αμενα ειδικα αυτη η φωτογραφια εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια μια και δειχνει παλια μικρα (συνηθως ξυλινα) πλοιαρια (καικια) που εμειναν στην ιστορια (*Φρειδερικη*!). 

Σε ευχαριστω Αντωνη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ _Απολλων_...στον Πειραια με το σινιαλο της *Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας* το 1969
Αριστερα στην φωτογραφια διακρινετε το Φ/Γ Αθηναι του Ε. Ευγενιδη και στα δεξια εξω απο τα φαναρια του μεγαλου λιμανιου ενα εκ των δυο CYNTHIA η ISTHMIA της ΕΛΜΕΣ.
Apollon Piraeus 1969 Peter Stafford.jpg

Apollon Nomikos Lines 1969  Peter Stafford.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## τοξοτης

Ο φίλος Γιώργος πάντα με κάτι καλό θα μας εκπλήξει.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε TSS Apollon για πες "αλεύρι"! ο Τ.Diedrich σε γυρεύει!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω οτι ο ομωνυμος χρηστης θα κανει χαρες σημερα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο να συνελθει κανεις με τετοιο χτυπημα!!!φιλε Ellinis Ευχαριστω!!!_
_Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο την καθοδο του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ στην πατριδα μας οταν ανεφοδιαστηκε στο Ισπανικο λιμανι της La Coruna,  η φωτογραφια   εχει βγει Μαιο του 1966,  ας προσεξουμε και τα παραθυρα στην μασκα του πλοιου που ειναι κλειστα._ 
_ Απο τις ομορφοτερες φωτογραφιες του Απολλωνα!!!  _

----------


## Rocinante

Απιθανη φωτογραφια.
Λιγα 24ωρα μετα, απο την αλλη μερια της Ιβηρικης, στο Γιβραλταρ , θα γινει αν δεν κανω λαθος μια απο τις ιστορικοτερες ναυτικες στοιχομυθιες.
Ετσι δεν ειναι TSS APOLLON ? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

ΕΞΟΧΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ

Μερικές φορές είναι λες και έχουν <ψυχή> , λες και καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάποιος τα βγάζει φωτογραφία και <ποζάρουν> δείχνοντας τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε rocinante!_
_O Καπτα Μανωλης Παπαγγελης ηταν ο ανθρωπος που παρακολουθησε την μετασκευη του πλοιου στην Γαλλια και μετα το περας των εργασιων το εφερε στην πατριδα μας. Ξεφυλλιζοντας λοιπον πριν απο χρονια τις αναμνησεις του μας ειπε...Ειχα εντολη απο το γραφειο να βαλουμε και το δευτερο καζανι να δουμε ποσα μιλια πιανει και ποσο καιει,απο το Σαν Βιτσεντο το φαναρι της Πορτογαλιας 120 μιλια απο την Τζιμπεραλτα και για 12 ωρες πιασαμε 28,5 μιλια!!! τουρμπινες βλεπεις...μας πιανουν λοιπον στο ρανταρ οι Αγγλοι απο την Τζιμπεραλτα εμεις ειχαμε σβηστα τα φωτα στο πλοιο δεν ειχαμε επιβατες και μας καλουν στον ασυρματο...Αναφερατε ποιο πολεμικο σκαφος ειστε!!!_ 
_Του λεω τοτε με περηφανια...Δεν ειμαστε πολεμικο αλλα το Ελληνικον επιβατηγον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!!!_

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ,ΤΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΥΠΕΡΙΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΡΤΗΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ .

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα στους ωραίους ανθρώπους της ποιό όμορφης θαλασσινής παρέας.
_
karolos_0316.jpg

*Χαρισμένη στούς :  nikos1945,  T.S.S. APOLLON,  rocinante,  Ellinis, τοξότης  και  gtogias

*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Καλησπέρα στους ωραίους ανθρώπους της ποιό όμορφης θαλασσινής παρέας.
> _
> karolos_0316.jpg
> 
> *Χαρισμένη στούς :  nikos1945,  T.S.S. APOLLON,  rocinante,  Ellinis, τοξότης  και  gtogias
> 
> *



Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια. Τι κρυβεται πισω του;  *Φαιστος* και τι αλλο;

----------


## gtogias

> _Καλησπέρα στους ωραίους ανθρώπους της ποιό όμορφης θαλασσινής παρέας._
> 
> *Χαρισμένη στούς : nikos1945, T.S.S. APOLLON, rocinante, Ellinis, τοξότης και gtogias*


Φίλε Κάρολε ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη εικόνα και την αφιέρωση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Γεια σου Πατριδα με τις ομορφιες   σου!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Καρολε σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Δεν σου κρυβω οτι χτες σε σκεφτομουν πολυ.
Και θα σου πω το γιατι.
Εγινε κατι χτες που την τελευταια φορα που ξανασυνεβει σε εκεινο το μερος ηταν πριν 40 χρονια αν δεν κανω λαθος και πηγε απεναντι.
Ξερεις τι εννοω κατι πολυ αγαπητο σου.
Κατι αναλογο ειναι προγραματισμενο να συμβει και τωρα.

Ελπιζω ολοψυχα η καταληξη να μην ειναι η ιδια.....

----------


## Karolos

> Καρολε σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
> Δεν σου κρυβω οτι χτες σε σκεφτομουν πολυ.
> Και θα σου πω το γιατι.
> Εγινε κατι χτες που την τελευταια φορα που ξανασυνεβει σε εκεινο το μερος ηταν πριν 40 χρονια αν δεν κανω λαθος και πηγε απεναντι.
> Ξερεις τι εννοω κατι πολυ αγαπητο σου.
> Κατι αναλογο ειναι προγραματισμενο να συμβει και τωρα.
> 
> Ελπιζω ολοψυχα η καταληξη να μην ειναι η ιδια.....



_Από το στόμα σου και στου ΘΕΟΥ το αυτί.
Ελπίζω και εγώ πως θα το ξαναδώ όπως   ήταν ( ετσι τσαμπουκαλίδικο )_

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΡΟΛΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ  ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΑΦΙΑΙΡΩΣΕΣ ,ΟΜΩΣ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΞΕΠΡΟΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΡΔΟ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ Ο ΚΑΘΡΕΠΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΟΣΗΝΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Παρατηρώντας τους ταξιδιώτες που στέκονταν στη κόντρα γέφυρα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και σκεφτόμουν πως θα ήταν να στέκονται εκεί σε μια μέρα που το βαπόρι θα πέρναγε τον Τσικνιά με μποφώρ και τον καιρό στη μάσκα ! 
Η απόλυτη μαγεία...

Λεπτομέρεια από την περίφημη φωτογραφία του Trevor Jones που είδαμε και στο fakta.

apollon bridge.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δεμενοι στο πλωριο καταρτι σαν τον Οδυσσεα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Παρατηρώντας τους ταξιδιώτες που στέκονταν στη κόντρα γέφυρα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και σκεφτόμουν πως θα ήταν να στέκονται εκεί σε μια μέρα που το βαπόρι θα πέρναγε τον Τσικνιά με μποφώρ και τον καιρό στη μάσκα ! 
> Η απόλυτη μαγεία...
> 
> Λεπτομέρεια από την περίφημη φωτογραφία του Trevor Jones που είδαμε και στο fakta.
> 
> apollon bridge.jpg


_Μου έδωσες θέμα για πίνακα ζωγραφικής.
Να είσαι καλά.
_

----------


## Ellinis

Ίσως στην Ελλάδα να μη φωτογραφήθηκε όσο του άξιζε, άλλα στη Γαλλία του "άλλαξαν τα πετρέλαια" στις φωτογραφίες.

¶λλες δύο καρτ ποστάλ, η πρώτη στη Dieppe και η δεύτερη στην  Αγγλία

lisieux_001.jpg

lisieux 03.jpg
πηγή: delcampe.net

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφο πλοιο!!! Στην  πρωτη εικονα η γωνια ληψης    αναδυκνυει περιτρανα την υπεροχη, την μοναδικη ναυπηγικη γραμμη του! ΧΑΡΜΑ ΕΙΔΕΣΘΑΙ!!!_
_Ευχαριστουμε τα Μεγιστα φιλε Ellinis!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ίσως στην Ελλάδα να μη φωτογραφήθηκε όσο του άξιζε, άλλα στη Γαλλία του "άλλαξαν τα πετρέλαια" στις φωτογραφίες.
> 
> ¶λλες δύο καρτ ποστάλ, η πρώτη στη Dieppe και η δεύτερη στην  Αγγλία



Και μερικες εγχρωμες. Το πλοιο ηταν πολυ αγαπητο στην Γαλλια

Lisieux5.jpg

Lisieux11.jpg

Lisieux.jpg

πηγη: delcampe.net

----------


## Ellinis

Και άλλες δύο καρτ ποστάλ, πάντα από τα χρόνια που πέρασε το LISIEUX στη Μάγχη

lisieux 02.jpg

lisieux 01.jpg
πηγή: delcampe.net

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αυτα ειναι τα ωραια!!! Πανεμορφες εικονες!!! Ευχαριστω  τους φιλους  Nicholas & Ellinis!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και μερικες αλλες. Το πλοιο ηταν πολυ αγαπητο στην Γαλλια

Lisieux2.jpg

Lisieux3.jpg

Lisieux 10.jpg

πηγη: delcampe.net

----------


## Apostolos

> Παρατηρώντας τους ταξιδιώτες που στέκονταν στη κόντρα γέφυρα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και σκεφτόμουν πως θα ήταν να στέκονται εκεί σε μια μέρα που το βαπόρι θα πέρναγε τον Τσικνιά με μποφώρ και τον καιρό στη μάσκα ! 
> Η απόλυτη μαγεία...
> 
> Λεπτομέρεια από την περίφημη φωτογραφία του Trevor Jones που είδαμε και στο fakta.


Να βρούμε τον κύριο που τραβά βίντεο στην κοντρα Γέφυρα!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Που τον είδες ρε θηρίο! Να πάμε να βάλουμε αγγελία στις εφημερίδες ή και αφίσες "καταζητείται" στα Λεμονάδικα!

----------


## Karolos

Τι να πει κανείς και τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει ;;;
_Γεμίζει κανείς με διάφορα αισθήματα, όταν βλέπει τέτοια βαπόρια.
Να η απόδειξη για το πόσο φτωχή είναι η σημερινή εποχή, όταν πας σε κάποιο λιμάνι._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eα απιστευτο βαπορι που στην ελλαδα εκανε υπερλαμπρη καριερα επι νομικου και λιγοτερο λαμπρη επι αδελφων αγαπητου.Ενα βαπορι που πριν 5 χρονια δεν υπηρχε ουτε ενα δειγμα απο φωτο και σημερα πεφτουν βροχη εδω στο ναυτιλια.Φαινετε οι προσευχες του καλου φιλου TSS APOLLON υπερ ευρσεως φωτο απολλων επιασαν τοπο και εμεις τις απολαμβανουμε

----------


## nikos1945

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΝΟΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΕΛΩΝ Η ΦΙΛΩΝ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ.ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΑ ΕΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΑ.ΕΜΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΝΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΑΡΑ. ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι συναντησεις πιστευω οτι οσο πιο συχνες ειναι τοσο πιο καλα.Ειδικα οταν γινονται σε μερη οπως συνηθως οπιζει το nautilia

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ, Η ΜΕΡΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 22-9-2010 ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΟΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΘΗΚΕ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΑ ΜΕΛΟΙ.ΟΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΝΟΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΣΤΟΤΕ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΟΣΑ ΜΕΛΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ

----------


## τοξοτης

Μάλλον λάθος μπήκε το θέμα εδώ αλλά αφού μπήκε .........

Εγώ θα επεκταθώ και παραπέρα.
Να πάμε και για κανένα τσιπουράκι ή κρασάκι ή ότι άλλο αρέσει , συνοδεία συναφών μεζέδων και σχετικών.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χωρις λογια

AL.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Μάλλον λάθος μπήκε το θέμα εδώ αλλά αφού μπήκε .........
> 
> Εγώ θα επεκταθώ και παραπέρα.
> Να πάμε και για κανένα τσιπουράκι ή κρασάκι ή ότι άλλο αρέσει , συνοδεία συναφών μεζέδων και σχετικών.



_Πέστα Χρυσόστομε !!!_ Εάν θέλετε να το κανονίσουμε, αλλά για θέμα τάξης και μόνο να το συνεχίσουμε στο σωστό θέμα.

----------


## nikos1945

> *Ε/Γ Απόλλων...* το υπέροχο πλοίο σε σκίτσο...
> 
> O280.jpg


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΒΙΒΑΖΩ ΧΕΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΦΙΛΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΠΕΠΠΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΗΛΕΦ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ.ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΕΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 1965 1970. ΕΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια καπως αγνωστη καρτ ποσταλ του πλοιου μας στην Διεππη

Lisieux.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξοχη καρτποσταλ!!!   Πανεμορφο και  το Lisieux!!! Nicholas   Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## τοξοτης

Όχι μόνο έξοχη αλλά και σπάνια νομίζω.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Τοξοτη  σαν  Lisieux  εχουν κυκλοφορησει  αρκετες κατποσταλ, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι στο μελλον εχουμε να δουμε  και αλλες! ο Nicholas παντα επιφυλασσει ευχαριστες εκπληξεις!!!_

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Φιλε Τοξοτη σαν Lisieux εχουν κυκλοφορησει αρκετες κατποσταλ, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι στο μελλον εχουμε να δουμε και αλλες! ο Nicholas παντα επιφυλασσει ευχαριστες εκπληξεις!!!_


Αγαπητέ T.S.S. APOLLON , το σπάνια δεν αναφερόταν μόνο στο πλοίο αλλά σε όλο το σύνολο της φωτογραφίας.
Τουλάχιστο έτσι μου φάνηκε εμένα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ του *Lisieux* απο την Γαλλια.

Lisieux2.jpg

Λεπτομερεια απο την αναχωρηση του *Lisieux* εξω απο την Διεππη

Lisieux5.jpg

Και ωραια καρτ ποσταλ της Διεππης

Lisieux1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω εδενε το *Lisieux* στην Διεππη

Lisieux3.jpg

Και εδω

Lisieux6.jpg


www.delcampe.net

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφες καρτποσταλ!!! φιλε Nicholas ευχαριστουμε




> Αγαπητέ T.S.S. APOLLON , το σπάνια δεν αναφερόταν μόνο στο πλοίο αλλά σε όλο το σύνολο της φωτογραφίας.
> Τουλάχιστο έτσι μου φάνηκε εμένα.


Φιλε τοξοτης Συμφωνω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αυτη την καρτποσταλ του Lisieux στην Διεππη την εχουμε ξαναδει! Aς την δουμε παλι αυτη την φορα επιχρωματισμενη!_ 
Lisieux - Dieppe.jpg

Dieppe - Lisieux.jpg
_Editions "La Cigogne_

----------


## τοξοτης

Κοιτώντας το θέμα < Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού > βρήκα στη 3η σελίδα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που είχε παρουσιάσει ο φίλος *TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA* και ελπίζοντας ότι δε θα είχε αντίρρηση σας την παρουσιάζω , όχι για να μπει μία ακόμη φωτογραφία (άλλωστε τόσοι και τόσοι έχουν παρουσιάσει πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου είτε σαν ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ είτε σαν LISIEUX) αλλά να εδώ δεν είναι μόνος *είναι παρέα με τα άλλα παιδιά.*

*Από τον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA*
%25D4%25EF%2520%25C1%25F0%25FC%25EB%25EB%25F9%25ED.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Lisieux_ in color

Lisieux6.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Φίλε TSS Apollon για πες "αλεύρι"! ο Τ.Diedrich σε γυρεύει!


_Αυτη την  θαυμασια φωτογραφια του T.Diedrich που ανακαλυψε και μας χαρισε ο φιλος  Ellinis απο την πρωτη στιγμη που την ειδα  με συνεπηρε η ιδεα του επιχρωματισμου  ετσι  θελησα να της δωσω χρωμα  ζωηρευοντας  ξεθοριασμενες    αναμνησεις...!!!    

_T.S.S.Apollon - Lacoruna 1966.jpg
_Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο την καθοδο του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ στην πατριδα μας οταν ανεφοδιαστηκε στο Ισπανικο λιμανι της La Coruna, τον  Μαιο του 1966 _

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτική δουλειά TSS APOLLON.Τη ζωντάνεψες κυριολεκτικά.
Το πλοίο σε λίγες μέρες μετά τον ανεφοδιασμό θα είναι κοντά μας.
Θα το περιμένουμε στο κόκκινο να το φωτογραφήσουμε ή..... να το σκιτσάρουμε......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε  Rocinante!!! Συνεπαρμενοι  απο την νοσταλγια  με την βοηθεια  και λιγης φαντασιας ισως να  βρεθουμε ταξιδευτες του ονειρου...!!! και τοτε που ξερεις  μπορει να φανει και παλι ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ  εχοντας  ροτα   προς την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου...!!! Εκει να δεις χαρες!!!  

...Ομως αυτη την φορα φιλε Αντωνη  εγω θα   περιμενω με  ψηφιακη φωτογραφικη μηχανη!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ περνάει ανάμεσα στις Φλέβες και τη στεριά σε μια πρωινή αναχώρηση του 1977 για Τήνο-Μύκονο με τα σινιάλα των Αφων Αγαπητού. 
> Φωτογραφία : Ambrose Greenway 
> apollon 1977.jpg


_ Μπηκα στον πειρασμο να  επιχρωματισω και αυτη την  φωτογραφια του μοναδικου ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ   που μας ειχε χαρισει  κατα το παρελθον ο φιλος karystos 
_
apollon  photo Ambrose  Greenway.jpg 
_Photo Ambrose Greenway _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ο μοναδικος και ταχυτατος "Απολλων" σε εναν ομορφο πινακα  δια χειρος  Γεωργιου Βελεντζα

_apollon by g velentzas.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> _ Ο μοναδικος και ταχυτατος "Απολλων" σε εναν ομορφο πινακα  δια χειρος  Γεωργιου Βελεντζα
> 
> _apollon by g velentzas.jpg


Kαταπληκτικό !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά τον φίλο συνονόματο του πλοίου αλλά κ όσους άλλους αγάπησαν τον θρυλικό μαγουλά.

Apollon_1980_a.jpgAPOLLON_ at Piraeus.jpg

----------


## despo

Τρομερές φωτογραφίες, αν και εγω βέβαια θα προτιμούσα να βλέπω αντίστοιχες επι ιδιοκτησίας Νομικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τρομερές φωτογραφίες, αν και εγω βέβαια θα προτιμούσα να βλέπω αντίστοιχες επι ιδιοκτησίας Νομικού.


Kαι εγώ θα προτιμούσα με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού τα οποία μου άρεσαν όπως κ αυτά των Ποταμιάνων προ κρουαζιεροπλοίων. Δυστυχώς εκείνη την εποχή δεν φωτογράφιζα αν και είμαι μέσα στο λιμάνι παιδιόθεν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  Μοναδικο σκαρι!!! Μοναδικες και οι  φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες!!!      _

----------


## Ellinis

> Γιά τον φίλο συνονόματο του πλοίου αλλά κ όσους άλλους αγάπησαν τον θρυλικό μαγουλά.
> 
> Apollon_1980_a.jpgAPOLLON_ at Piraeus.jpg


Aπίθανες οι φωτογραφίες... Στην πρώτη, αριστερά του πρέπει να είναι το παλιό ΣΑΟΣ, καλά λέω;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aπίθανες οι φωτογραφίες... Στην πρώτη, αριστερά του πρέπει να είναι το παλιό ΣΑΟΣ, καλά λέω;


Πρέπει να είναι το βουλγαρικό GEORGI DIMITROV ή αδελφό, τώρα πως βρέθηκε πρυμάτσες στου Ξαβέρη δεν ξέρω. Μήπως είναι αυτό που πήγε γιά πλωτό μπαρ στη Χαλκίδα κάποτε;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Αυτη την θαυμασια φωτογραφια του T.Diedrich που ανακαλυψε και μας χαρισε ο φιλος Ellinis απο την πρωτη στιγμη που την ειδα με συνεπηρε η ιδεα του επιχρωματισμου ετσι θελησα να της δωσω χρωμα ζωηρευοντας ξεθοριασμενες αναμνησεις...!!!_
> _Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο την καθοδο του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ στην πατριδα μας οταν ανεφοδιαστηκε στο Ισπανικο λιμανι της La Coruna, τον Μαιο του 1966_


George, have just seen this thread. What was TSS Apollon doing in La Corunna in May 1966, was she on her delivery voyage or a one off cruise as this seems very far from home ? Thanks for the excellent photo.


Henry.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Dear Henry it was taken during  the delivery voyage!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Απολλων  αποπλεει    απο το λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1968 σε μια ομορφη επιχρωματισμενη φωτογραφια  

_Tinos-Apollon - color-Photo E.Maroudis.jpg
_ Αρχειο Ε.Maroudis_

----------


## proussos

tinos 002.jpg

*ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ στην Τήνο...για τον T.S.S. APOLLON !
Φωτογραφία www.photogonia.gr
*

----------


## Rocinante

> *ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ...για τον T.S.S. APOLLON
> Φωτογραφια www.photogonia.gr
> *


Απίστευτη φωτογραφία με την Παλλαδα πριν την επιχωμάτωση !!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω  τον φιλο proussos για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια - ντοκουμεντο που μας χαρισε!!! _

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ταινια του Νικου Φωσκολου _Πεθαινω καθε ξημερωμα_ παιχτηκε το 1969 και εκοψε πολλα εισιτηρια, ενα απο τα καλυτερα εργα της χρονιας... Ομως μετα απο 44 χρονια η ταινια δεν λεει πολλα. Το σεναριο του Φωσκολου ειναι βαρετο και η ηθοποιια ειναι μαλλον παρατραβηγμενη. Στους βασικους ρολους ο Κωστας Καζακος και η Μαρθα Καραγιαννη, η Νορα Βαλσαμη και ο Νικος Γαλανος, η Μαρθα Βουρτση, ο Αγγελος Αντωνοπουλος, ο Σπυρος Καλογηρου (σε ενα κακο ρολο "κακου"), ο Σωτηρης Μουστακας, ο Νασος Κεδρακας και η Μαρια Φωκα στο ρολο της μητερας των τριων αδελφων (Βουρτση, Καραγιαννη, Βαλσαμη).  Το εργο το σωζουν δυο πραγματα: η εξαιρετικη μουσικη του μεγαλου μας Μιμη Πλεσσα και οι παρα πολλες και πολυ καλα γυρισμενες σκηνες στον Πειραια και στα παλια ναυπηγεια (που πολυ θα ηθελα να ξερω πια ειναι).

Αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε το φιλμ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAaYBirJrcM  για να ανακαλυψετε ολα τα πλοια μια και εγω βρηκα πολυ λιγα: Το *Απολλων*, το *Ατλαντικα* του Τυπαλδου, ενα απο τα τεσσερα Ιταλικα να βγαινει απο το λιμανι (μαλλον το *Μιαουλης*), το *Κνωσσος* σε μια δεξαμενη, ισως και το *Αγαμεμνων* αναποδογυρισμενο στο λιμανι...

Παντως, το _Απολλων_ και το *Ατλαντικα* τα βλεπουμε σε πολλες σκηνες και ειδικα το πρωτο πολυ επιβλητικο.

Α1.jpgΑ2.jpgΑ3.jpgΑ4.jpgΑ5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O Aπόλλωνας παροπλισμένος το 1981, μέσα από τις σελίδες του περιοδικού Steamboat Bill. Η εποχή του αμιγώς επιβατηγού έφτανε στο τέλος της...

apollon laid up 1981.jpg

----------


## despo

Τι άλλο να πούμε τώρα, μια φωτογραφία - αποκάλυψη !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ellinis  ειναι_   π_ανεμορφη η  εικονα που μας χαρισες  απο το μακρυνο 1981 και τον παροπλισμο του μοναδικου T.s.s.   ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!!!   
Ομως ειναι σκετη προκληση για μενα η βελτιωση της ανωτερω φωτογραφιας  μια και προκειται για το αγαπημενο σκαρι!!!  

Το προσπαθησα και...
_apollon laid up 1981_ agapitos.jpg

----------


## despo

> _Φιλε Ellinis  ειναι_   π_ανεμορφη η  εικονα που μας χαρισες  απο το μακρυνο 1981 και τον παροπλισμο του μοναδικου T.s.s.   ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!!!   
> Ομως ειναι σκετη προκληση για μενα η βελτιωση της ανωτερω φωτογραφιας  μια και προκειται για το αγαπημενο σκαρι!!!  
> 
> Το προσπαθησα και...
> _apollon laid up 1981_ agapitos.jpg


Και έγινε ακόμα πιό τέλεια !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Φιλε Ellinis ειναι_ π_ανεμορφη η εικονα που μας χαρισες απο το μακρυνο 1981 και τον παροπλισμο του μοναδικου T.s.s. ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!!! 
> Ομως ειναι σκετη προκληση για μενα η βελτιωση της ανωτερω φωτογραφιας μια και προκειται για το αγαπημενο σκαρι!!! 
> 
> Το προσπαθησα και...
> _apollon laid up 1981_ agapitos.jpg


Μεγάλε καλλιτέχνη τι να πω,
έγραψες πάλι!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μερικα  ομορφα  slides του LISIEUX  στην Dieppe!
_http://www.quiquengrogne-dieppe.com/...e-lisieux.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yπέροχα να φίλε! Να έγραφες όμως κ Διέππη στα ελληνικά...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Ας δουμε καποια ομορφα σκιτσα οπου μεταξυ αλλων υπαρχει και ενα   τοu  LISIEUX!!!

_http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p71p.aspx

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το VALENCAY είναι όπως αρχικά,με χαμηλό φουγάρο κ πριν ψηλώσουν το γκαράζ οπότε προέκυψαν τα κλιμακωτά παράθυρα προς τα πλώρα της υπερδομής.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το VALENCAY είναι όπως αρχικά,με χαμηλό φουγάρο κ πριν ψηλώσουν το γκαράζ οπότε προέκυψαν τα κλιμακωτά παράθυρα προς τα πλώρα της υπερδομής.


_ Κι'εγω νομιζα οτι θα εβλεπα σχολιο για το σκιτσο του LISIEUX!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Κι'εγω νομιζα οτι θα εβλεπα σχολιο για το σκιτσο του LISIEUX!!!_


Moυ φαίνεται ότι δίνει περισσότερη κλίση στον καθρέφτη κ την γέφυρα.Αντίθετα το άλλο νομίζω ότι πιό κοντά στο πραγματικό

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Moυ φαίνεται ότι δίνει περισσότερη κλίση στον καθρέφτη κ την γέφυρα.Αντίθετα το άλλο νομίζω ότι πιό κοντά στο πραγματικό



_Σωστα εχει δωσει λιγο μεγαλυτερη κλιση και δειχνει πιο αεροδυναμικο!_

----------


## Maiandros

> _Φιλε Ellinis  ειναι_   π_ανεμορφη η  εικονα που μας χαρισες  απο το μακρυνο 1981 και τον παροπλισμο του μοναδικου T.s.s.   ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!!!   
> Ομως ειναι σκετη προκληση για μενα η βελτιωση της ανωτερω φωτογραφιας  μια και προκειται για το αγαπημενο σκαρι!!!  
> 
> Το προσπαθησα και...
> _apollon laid up 1981_ agapitos.jpg



Την έκανες απίθανη την φωτογραφία φίλε T.S.S APOLLON! Όταν πρωτοείδα έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ στο nautilia, μου έκανε εντύπωση που η ίσαλός του ήταν βαμμένη μπλε. Από παλιά νόμιζα ότι ήταν πράσινη όπως ο αγκαθωτός ήλιος και το "καπέλο" στο φουγάρο του παρόλο που ήξερα ότι στα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρίας του είναι μπλε (φαντάζομαι μπλε θα ήταν και του ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι.) Ίσως να του ταίριαζε η ίσαλος να είχε ένα σκούρο πράσινο χρώμα...
Από την άλλη, το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του Κουσουνιάδη ενώ είχε μπλε στο φουγάρο του, όπως μπλε ήταν και άλλα στοιχεία πάνω του (ανεμοδόχοι κ.α), το θυμάμαι στα τελευταία του με πράσινη ίσαλο!

----------


## Karolos

130308k@rolos_29_n@.jpg_Κάποιο μεσημέρι...Απόπλους από Τήνο για Σύρο._

_Φίλοι μου το πλοίο είναι από τον Γ. Βιτζηλαίο._

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιος κάνει βάρδια 12-4 στο όνοιρο!!!!

----------


## Karolos

130307 k@rolos_27_n@.jpg_Ακτή Τζελέπη.   Καλησπέρα φίλε Απόστολε.

_
_Φίλοι μου τα πλοία είναι από τον Γ. Βιτζηλαίο._

----------


## Ellinis

Καταπληκτικός ο Κάρολος τόσο εδώ όσο και με το ΛΗΤΩ.  :Fat:

----------


## Maiandros

Θαύματα μας παρουσίασε ο φίλος Κάρολος!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καρτποσταλ που μας δειχνει το πανεμορφο LISIEUX  στο λιμανι του NewHaven

_LISIEUX_ postcard Norman.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ   Norman_

----------


## polykas

Τήνος 1977.
1977 -Tinos-Apollon.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Ευχαριστουμε φιλε polykas!!! Πανεμορφο ντοκουμεντο!!!  _

----------


## capten4

σε πιο μεγαλο μεγεθος,θα ηταν πιο καλα.....

----------


## Νάξος

Πέντε δευτερόλεπτα καραβολατρείας, ἀφιερωμένα στοὺς φίλους τοῦ βαποριοῦ, τὸ ὁποῖο -σημειωτέον- ἐτίμησε καὶ τὸ δικό μας τὸ νησί, τὴν Νάξο, γιὰ δύο ἔτη. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy7aJ...C1A64E309EE5F3

----------


## despo

Υπέροχο βίντεο πλαισιωμένο απο πολύ ωραία νησιώτικα τραγούδια !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βιντεο ειναι εξαιρετικο μολις 45 χρονια πισω και η διαφορα με το σημερα του ιντερνετ του facebook των i phone των 8 αεροσακων των πιστωτικων καρτων ειναι χαωδης.Μηπως μπηκαμε σε μια χρονοπυλη?Αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ζουσαν ουσιαστικα οπως και πριν 2000 χρονια ,αυτος ο τροπος ζωης τους μας εφερε στο 1967, με τον συνχρονο τροπο ζωης ποσα χρονια θα παμε ακομα αλλα 2000?Εγω δεν το πολυπιστευω γιατι ξεφυγαμε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βιντεο ειναι πραγματικα εξαιρετικο Ντινο. Αυτα τα πεντε δευτερολεπτα αρκουν για να σε καθηλωσουν. Το γαλλικο ταχυπλοο του 1952 ηταν ενα πολυ ιδιαιτερο και ομορφο σκαρι με προσωπικοτητα. Η συνεχεια με τη θεαση της Ναξου του τοτε απλα υπεροχη. Απλη, ηρεμη, πανεμορφη ζωη σε ενα υπεροχο νησι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

APOLLON.jpgΞέγνοιαστες στιγμές στου Τζελέπη,κατάπλωρα ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ κ πίσω ΜΙΝΩΣ κ STELLA SOLARIS.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> APOLLON.jpgΞέγνοιαστες στιγμές στου Τζελέπη,κατάπλωρα ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ κ πίσω ΜΙΝΩΣ κ STELLA SOLARIS.


_Μοναδικη πλωρη!!! Ομορφες εποχες!!! 
Να εισαι καλα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ που μας τα θυμιζεις!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Apollon & Miaoulis.jpgAπόλλωνας με λίγο από Μιαούλη :Fat: . Ομόσταυλοι στον Νομικό,ομόσταυλοι κ στον Αγαπητό! Σαν να λέμε "μαζί στη ζωή,μαζί κ στον θάνατο". Εντάξει δεν έφυγαν μαζί αλλά τα αποτελείωσε ο δεύτερος...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Apollon_02.jpg Mαγουλά από πρύμα έχετε δει πολλές φορές; :Pride:  Ειδικά γιά τον φίλο κ συνονόματο του πλοίου :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Apollon_02.jpg Mαγουλά από πρύμα έχετε δει πολλές φορές; Ειδικά γιά τον φίλο κ συνονόματο του πλοίου



Κορυφαια φωτο !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Να εισαι καλα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για τις ομορφες  νοσταλγικες αναμνησεις  που μας  χαριζεις!!!_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πριν λιγο σε σχολιο στο facebook ο καπεταν Σιδερης Μαμιδης εγραψε το παρακατω.




> _ καποια  φορα θα σας διηγηθω οπως την ακουσα απο τα χειλη του Α μηχανικου Γιαννη  Λαζαρακη την ιστορια του Απολλωνα οταν τον κυνηγουσαν δυο τουρκικα  πολεμικα στην επιστρατευση εξω απο την Κυπρο.27κομβοι_


Αρχηγου παροντος...

----------


## zozef

> Η βέλτιστη και συντομότερη δυνατή απόσταση (ευθεία και ξυστά έξω από τις Φλέβες τον Πάτροκλο και Τζιά) είναι 77 ναυτικά μίλια (76,9 σύμφωνα με το Google δες εικόνα) (από το φανάρι του Πειραιά μέχρι το φανάρι στην άκρη του μεγάλου κυματοθραύστη στο λιμάνι της Σύρου) Αλλά και πάλι "δε βγαίνουν τα κουκιά". Πλην όμως (παρά τα όπως πάντα υπερβολικά παραμύθια που κυκλοφορούν στο νησί) εγώ πηγαινοέρχομαι στο νησί μου για περισσότερο από 40 χρόνια από τον καιρό του "Ναϊάς 1" του Κατσουλάκου επιμένω ότι τον προηγούμενο αιώνα τα συμβατικά πλοία το κάνανε σε τουλάχιστον 4 ώρες και κάτι. Το πρώτο συμβατικό πλοίο που έσπασε προς τα κάτω το φράγμα των τεσσάρων ωρών ήταν το Blue Star Ιθάκη το έτος 2001.


Αγαπητέ μου επειδή  και εγώ  πηγαίνω-έρχομαι παρά κάτι μέρες 50 χρόνια  ο Απόλλωνας και ο Κάπτεν Κωσταντής το είχαν σπάσει προ πολού και για την πλάκα τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Στοιχεία για τις μηχανές του LISIEUX / ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ

Machinery : Two sets Parsons SR geared turbines
Boilers : Two oil-fired w/t FCM 47/60 426 lb/sq in
Power : 22.000 shp
Speed : 24 kts (22,5 kts on one boiler)

Ο πλοίαρχος Μανώλης Παπαγγελής, που το έφερε από την Αγγλία, αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά :

"Όταν μπαίναμε στη Μεσόγειο λάβαμε εντολή από το γραφείο να ανάψουμε και τους δύο λέβητες για να δούμε τι ταχύτητα έπιανε. Πράγματι τους ανάψαμε και πιάσαμε 26,2 μίλια. Περνώντας από το Γιβραλτάρ μας έπιασε ο παράκτιος και μας έστειλε το ακόλουθο μήνυμα :

"Παρακαλούμε να μας πληροφορήσετε το όνομα του πλοίου σας και στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ποιάς χώρας ανήκετε."

Επειδή με την ταχύτητα αυτή και καθώς τα σαλόνια ήταν σβηστά δεν μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι ημασταν επιβατικό πλοίο. Του απάντησα :

"Δεν είμεθα πολεμικόν πλοίον. Είμεθα το ελληνικόν επιβατικόν ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ"

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε  Ζοζεφ μια και το ανεφερες οταν ο Καπτα Μανωλης Παπαγγελης  εδωσε την συνεντευξη στο γνωστο περιοδικο ημουν παρων και μας ειπε  ακριβως τα εξης 
__  ...ειχα εντολη απο το γραφειο να βαλουμε και το δευτερο καζανι να δουμε ποσα μιλια πιανει και ποσο καιει,απο το Σαν Βιτσεντο το φαναρι της Πορτογαλιας 120 μιλια απο την Τζιμπεραλτα και για 12 ωρες πιασαμε 28,5 μιλια!!! τουρμπινες βλεπεις...μας πιανουν λοιπον στο ρανταρ οι Αγγλοι απο την Τζιμπεραλτα εμεις ειχαμε σβηστα τα φωτα στο πλοιο δεν ειχαμε επιβατες και μας καλουν στον ασυρματο...Αναφερατε ποιο πολεμικο σκαφος ειστε!!! 
Του λεω τοτε με περηφανια...Δεν ειμαστε πολεμικο αλλα το Ελληνικον επιβατηγον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ!!!

_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152716Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152717

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και για την ιστορια  να κανουμε ακομη μια  αναφορα   στο ανωτερω γεγονος  και να  πουμε οτι διαδραματιστηκε κατα την καθοδο του "ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ" απο την Γαλλια στην πατριδα μας    αρχας     Μαιου του 1966 

_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152734

----------


## Takerman

Φανταστείτε την εικόνα να υπήρχε σήμερα το πλοίο και να προσπερνά στο Αιγαίο το BS με 28,5.......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tην καρτποσταλ αυτη του LISIEUX  στo  λιμανι της    Διεππης την εχουμε ξαναδει σε  παλαιοτερες σελιδες του παροντος θεματος, ομως ας την δουμε και παλι σε καλυτερη αναλυση

_Lisieux Dieppe POSTCARD Gaby.jpgcard postal back Gaby.jpg
_Editions GABY
...στην πρυμνη του Lisieux   βλεπουμε ενα εκ των   Arromanches η Londres
 στο πισω μερος της καρτποσταλ υπαρχει και η ταχυδρομικη σφραγιδα η οποια  μαρτυρα το ετος ταχυδρομησης  της καρτας   1957_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαραντα οκτω χρονια περασαν απο τον πρωτο καταπλου του T.S.S. AΠΟΛΛΩΝ στο λιμανι του Πειραια ηταν Τεταρτη 4 Μαιου του 1966

_APOLLON.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο φίλος TSS APOLLON ποτέ δεν ξεχνά το ιστορικό πλοίο το οποίο δεν ήταν η ομορφιά του αλλά εκείνο που το έκανε ξεχωριστό. Η ιδιομορφία του αλλά η υψηλή ακόμα κ με σημερινά δεδομένα ταχύτητα γύρω από την οποία πλέχτηκαν θρύλοι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To αγαπημενο βαπορι του φιλου μας TSS APOLLON και ενα απο τα καλυτερα και πιο πρωτοποριακα βαπορια που ηρθαν ποτε στην ελλαδα στα χερια της καλυτερης εταιρειας της εποχης

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως!  οι εντυπωσιακες για την εποχη του ναυπηγικες   γραμμες σε συνδυασμο με την   υψηλη του ταχυτητα του εδωσαν την φημη που απεκτησε!
 ...και στο παιχνιδι του ανταγωνισμου    οι "κοντρες"       του με το ΝΑΙΑΣ (ειδικα στο πρωτο ημισυ της δεκαετιας του 70) εχουν μεινει στην ιστορια!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ με τα "μάγουλα" σε πρώτο πλάνο! Kαι πίσω του το ΜΙΝΩΣ.

apollon.jpg
Πηγή Historical S.S. Society

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε  Ellinis υποβαλλω τα σεβη μου!!! 
Καταπληκτικη!!!  Πανεμορφη!!!Απιθανη  εικονα!!! 
Ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικοτρομερη φωτο!Σιγουρα ο χρηστης του προηγουμενου ποστ θα την εκτιμησει ακομα καλυτερα!

----------


## SteliosK

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε ένα αφιέρωμα στο θρυλικό βαπόρι

http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παρακάτω βλέπουμε ένα αφιέρωμα στο θρυλικό βαπόρι
> 
> http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/


Φυσικα εξαιρετικο αφιερωμα. Πολλα αλλα τετοια σε αλλες Γαλλικες και Αγγλικες σελιδες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Παρακάτω βλέπουμε ένα αφιέρωμα στο θρυλικό βαπόρι
> 
> http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/


_...που περιεχει και φωτογραφια απο το διαλυτηριο
Φιλε Στελιο  ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K δίπλα του ένα από τα κονταδελφά του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ που Σαουδάραβες είχαν φέρει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του βασιλοβάπορου του Νομικού, μάλλον σε αναχώριση, κάνοντας μανούβρες για να βγει από του Τζελέπη προς την κύρια λεκάνη του λιμανιού. 

APOLLON_02.jpg 
APOLLON_05.jpg
Πηγή Historical S.S. Society

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικες φωτο!Κανει μανουβρα και δεν υπαρχει ιχνος καπνου, αυτο κατι λεει για την συντηρηση του που απλα δεν υπηρχε τα τελευταια 6 χρονια της καριερας του με αλλα σινιαλα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Moναδικες φωτο!Κανει μανουβρα και δεν υπαρχει ιχνος καπνου, αυτο κατι λεει για την συντηρηση του που απλα δεν υπηρχε τα τελευταια 6 χρονια της καριερας του με αλλα σινιαλα


Η εντυπωση μου απο εποχες πολυ παλιοτερες απο τις δικες σας ειναι οτι τα πλοια του Νομικου ηταν παντα καυτερα και καθαροτερα απο ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι δεν έχει δείγμα κάπνας παρότι δουλεύει το ανάποδα... 
ούτε σε αυτές τις δυο πόζες από τον ίδιο απόπλου

APOLLON_03.jpg APOLLON_06.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν λέει τίποτα ότι κάνει μανούβρα και δεν έχει καπνιά. Όπως είδαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω *εδώ* οι μηχανές του ήταν τουρμπίνες (ατμοστρόβιλοι) οπότε είτε κάνει μανούβρες είτε όχι έιτρε πάει πρόσω έιτε ανάποδα, τα καζάνια τον ίδιο καπνό βγάζουν, όποτε δεν έχει διαφορά .

----------


## roussosf

> Δεν λέει τίποτα ότι κάνει μανούβρα και δεν έχει καπνιά. Όπως είδαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω *εδώ* οι μηχανές του ήταν τουρμπίνες (ατμοστρόβιλοι) οπότε είτε κάνει μανούβρες είτε όχι έιτρε πάει πρόσω έιτε ανάποδα, τα καζάνια τον ίδιο καπνό βγάζουν, όποτε δεν έχει διαφορά .


θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω λίγο διαφορετική άποψη για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα 
και στα καζάνια όταν κάνεις κινήσεις έχεις αυξομειώσεις στην παροχή καυσίμου και αέρα ανάλογα με την ζήτηση του ατμού απ την τουρμπίνα
Και αν η ρύθμιση της σχέσης αέρα καυσίμου γίνετε χειροκίνητα τότε σιγουρα είναι ποιό ευκολο να έχεις και διαφορετικο χρώμα καπνού (ασπρο η μαυρο)
στην συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία πρέπει να έχει ήδη δοθεί εντολή για κίνηση (πρόσω η ανάποδο)οποτε ο καπνός έχει βγεί ,έχει χαθει και ειναι η τουρμπίνα σε σταθερες στροφες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δυο πόζες του βασιλοβάπορου του Νομικού, μάλλον σε αναχώριση, κάνοντας μανούβρες για να βγει από του Τζελέπη προς την κύρια λεκάνη του λιμανιού. 
> 
> APOLLON_02.jpg 
> APOLLON_05.jpg
> Πηγή Historical S.S. Society


_Πανεμορφες εικονες απο  το παρελθον και συγκεκριμενα απο το μακρυνο  καλοκαιρι του 1971,    ομορφο μοναδικο σκαρι!!!
Φιλε Ellinis ευχαριστουμε για το θαυμασιο ευρημα!!!
_

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΨΟΓΑ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΝΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ROUSSOS.F (ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ ΡΟΥΣΣΟΣ).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θυμαμαι το stella solaris και το olympic της ηπειρωτικης που καποιες φορες καπνιζαν πολυ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστώ τους roussosf και nikos1945 που συμπλήρωσαν και δίορθωσαν την απάντηση, αφού είχα γράψει τα μισά. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω ότι στην τουρμπίνα δεν είναι τόσο άμεση η διαφορά στον καπνό όπως στις μηχανές εσωτερική καύσεως, προφανώς και αλλάζει η καυση στους λεβητες ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σε ατμό και μπορέι να αλλάξει ο καπνός στο φουγάρο.

----------


## Takerman

Εδώ μια φωτό από αποβίβαση επιβατών. Άγνωστος τόπος και χρόνος. Πηγή το link.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Σαν σημερα πριν απο  πενηντα   χρονια   κατεπλευσε για  πρωτη φορα    στο λιμανι του Πειραια το  t.s.s. ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ  ηταν Τεταρτη 4 Μαιου του 1966  

_artistic.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καρτ ποσταλ με  το LISIEUX σε     ομορφη πλωρια ποζα! 

_http://channelislandsshipping.je/wpi...440a_14_06.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _Καρτ ποσταλ με  το LISIEUX σε     ομορφη πλωρια ποζα! 
> 
> _http://channelislandsshipping.je/wpi...440a_14_06.jpg


Μοναδική ομορφιά,ταξίδεψα το1979 για Συρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εγώ ταξίδεψα το 1971.Ακούστε συνδυασμό: Πειραιά-Τήνο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, Τήνο-Σύρο ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ, Σύρος-Πειραιάς ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ!
Μάλιστα  στη Σύρο καθήσαμε γιά πρωινό σ' ένα γαλακτοπωλείο* κ ο πατέρας μου είπε στο γκαρσόνι να σκουπίσει το λαμαρινένιο τραπέζι.
Το γκαρσόνι κρατώντας μιά πατσαβούρα απάντησε με μαγκιά "Το μαγαζί κύριος είναι γιά ξυπόλητους". Κάγκελο εμείς!
Συγγνώμη γιά το εκτός θέματος αλλά πάντα με εκείνο το ταξίδι θυμάμαι το περιστατικό.

*Ήταν  κάπου στα στενά κάθετα στον δρόμο που βγαίνει από το λιμάνι στην πλατεία.
Οι παλιότεροι Συριανοί ίσως να το θυμούνται.

----------


## Maiandros

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο,στο 6' λεπτό,ξεκινάει ένα παλιό φιλμάκι διάρκειας 5 περίπου λεπτών με τίτλο,"Διακοπές στην όμορφη Σύρα".https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3UE...IvkbnEKRgQCPr5 
Τα στιγμιότυπα εν πλω,πιστεύω είναι από το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, στο ταξίδι του προς την Σύρο, και εν συνεχεία έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε άλλα δύο μικρά στιγμιότυπα του πλοίου,μέσα και έξω από το λιμάνι της Σύρου καθώς επίσης και πλάνα του ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ και του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.

----------


## andria salamis

> Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο,στο 6' λεπτό,ξεκινάει ένα παλιό φιλμάκι διάρκειας 5 περίπου λεπτών με τίτλο,"Διακοπές στην όμορφη Σύρα".https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3UE...IvkbnEKRgQCPr5 
> Τα στιγμιότυπα εν πλω,πιστεύω είναι από το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, στο ταξίδι του προς την Σύρο, και εν συνεχεία έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε άλλα δύο μικρά στιγμιότυπα του πλοίου,μέσα και έξω από το λιμάνι της Σύρου καθώς επίσης και πλάνα του ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ και του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.


το Αγαπημένο μου Νησί,ο τοπος καταγωγής μου!
Το 1980 ταξίδεψα με τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ,και το ΝΑΙΑΣ,όμορφα και πολύ Αγαπημένα.
Πολυ όμορφο το βίντεο,ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Oμορφο βιντεακι νοσταλγικο!  παραθυρο στο παρελθον!  με τον μοναδικο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ   να μας ταξιδευει στην πρωτευουσα των Κυκλαδων!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν   σημερα πριν απο   πενηντα δυο χρονια το ημεροπλοιο Απολλων της Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας πραγματοποιουσε το πρωτο του δρομολογιο για ΣΥΡΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ...  και το ημερολογιο εγραφε Σαββατο 28 Μαιου 1966.

APOLLON.jpg_

----------


## Maiandros

Την παρακάτω φωτογραφία την βρήκα μέσα σε σελίδα του facebook όπου αναφέρει ως φωτογράφο της τον Walter Schοder και ως τοποθεσία το λιμάνι φυσικά της Τήνου,1950-70. Το πλοίο πιστεύω είναι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και γι'αυτό την ανέβασα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα,δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχει άλλη άποψη μήπως κάνω λάθος

37956552_2134780653461191_5767839442974801920_n.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Την παρακάτω φωτογραφία την βρήκα μέσα σε σελίδα του facebook όπου αναφέρει ως φωτογράφο της τον Walter Schοder και ως τοποθεσία το λιμάνι φυσικά της Τήνου,1950-70. Το πλοίο πιστεύω είναι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και γι'αυτό την ανέβασα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα,δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχει άλλη άποψη μήπως κάνω λάθος
> 
> 37956552_2134780653461191_5767839442974801920_n.jpg


Εγω θα ελεγα φιλε μου οτι ειναι η Πλώρη του Λητώ,του Νομικου.

----------


## Maiandros

> Εγω θα ελεγα φιλε μου οτι ειναι η Πλώρη του Λητώ,του Νομικου.


Πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο φίλε andria salamis!

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία μέσα από σελίδα του facebook, το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ στην Τήνο για την γιορτή της Παναγίας το 1979 του φωτογράφου Νίκου Οικονομόπουλου. 

39157748_2152642501675006_1202055114429300736_n.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καρτποσταλ   της Συρου με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ    να αποπλεει απο το  λιμανι 

_Postcard SYROS by E  Kalouta.jpg
_Εκδοσις   Ε.Καλουτας_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το LISIEUX στο New Haven

_http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_id__2869.aspx

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Το LISIEUX στο New Haven
> 
> _http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_id__2869.aspx


Ευχαριστουμε. Απο την εποχη που ειναι ταξιδι ηταν σπουδαια υποθεση και το απολαμβανες

----------


## Maiandros

> _Το LISIEUX στο New Haven
> 
> _http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_id__2869.aspx


Αν και το γνωρίσαμε και το αγαπήσαμε λευκό,δείχνει υπέροχο και κομψό και με αυτό τον χρωματισμό!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα βίντεο του 1974 βλέπουμε σε μερικά καρέ και τον Απόλλωνα στη γωνία του Τζελέπη.
https://www.britishpathe.com/video/V.../query/piraeus

esperos1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ένα βίντεο του 1974 βλέπουμε σε μερικά καρέ και τον Απόλλωνα στη γωνία του Τζελέπη.
> https://www.britishpathe.com/video/V.../query/piraeus
> 
> esperos1.jpg


Περιγράφει τις συνθήκες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μετά την αναστολή των δρομολογίων λόγω  της επιστράτευσης.Το επόμενο βράδυ είχα φθάσει από Χίο με το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ σε έκτακτο δρομολόγιο.Το ΟΙΑ  (0.22) ήταν  δεμένο στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση.Στο Φάληρο διακρίνεται το Α/Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ κ άλλα 2 Fletcher.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_LISIEUX Δυο ομορφες καρτποσταλ και ενα συντομο βιογραφικο...

_https://www.bateaux-de-saint-malo.co...%20Lisieux.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του Απόλλωνα το 1980, μακρινή αλλά θα αρέσει... σε_ κάποιον_  
myk80.jpg

Ανέβηκε από τον Alan Wainwright στην ομάδα Παλιά Μύκονος στο ΦΒ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μακρινη  ποζα μεν υπεροχη ποζα δε!!!
    Ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ σε μια πρυμνια ποζα στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1976  ...εχει περασει   πλεον  στην πλοιοκτησια των Α/φων Αγαπητου και περιμενει την τοποθετηση του σινιαλου της νεας του ακτοπλοικης εταιρειας  στο αεροδυναμικο  του φουγαρο το λεγομενο  ''Σχημα πτερυγας αεροπλανου'' τυπου STROMBO-VALENSI    , (avait une forme dite en aile d'avion du type "Strombo-Valensi)    φουγαρο το οποιο ειδαμε και σε αλλα Γαλλικα πλοια ακομη και του Γαλλικου Πολεμικου ναυτικου  και πιο συγκεκριμενα  στα τρια τελευταια Escorteur_ _rapide  της κλασης Le Normand  

_Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ στον Πειραια το 1976.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα escorteurs rapides=ταχέα συνοδευτικά δλδ φρεγάτες,οι Γάλλοι πάντα επιμένουν στις δικές τους ονομασίες, ναυπηγήθηκαν με βάση την εμπειρία από τα Cannon που τους είχαν παραχωρήσει οι Αμερικάνοι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Tα escorteurs rapides=ταχέα συνοδευτικά δλδ φρεγάτες,οι Γάλλοι πάντα επιμένουν στις δικές τους ονομασίες, ναυπηγήθηκαν με βάση την εμπειρία από τα Cannon που τους είχαν παραχωρήσει οι Αμερικάνοι.


_Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ εχεις φωτογραφισει  στο λιμανι του Πειραια   ενα  Γαλλικο πολεμικο πλοιο        με αυτου  του τυπου το φουγαρο!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ εχεις φωτογραφισει  στο λιμανι του Πειραια   ενα  Γαλλικο πολεμικο πλοιο        με αυτου  του τυπου το φουγαρο!_


Ήταν το ALSACIEN κ το είχα επισκεφθεί φίλε ΤSS APOLLON.Eυτυχώς τα πρόλαβα αυτά τα καράβια.

----------

